# [OOC] A Paid Trip to Spellhold



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2009)

A NEW RECRUITMENT IS OPEN, FOR DETAILS, SEE MY POST IN PAGE 14. 


In Amn, everything has a price. From assassins and slaves to art and artifacts, the nation offers an indulgence or a vice for everyone. The laws can be if you don’t have the coins to be in the proper side of things. From a Cowled Wizard of Athkatla to a simple militia man in any of the small villages of Amn, everyone has a price. Even you have a price too; this time, a very good price...Or that you thought. Athkatla is full of surprises, and when you came looking for what was promised, you only found a trap. Luckily you escaped with your life at least. As the athkatlaians says “Around every street corner and bend in the road, Amn might hold the opportunity of a lifetime—or a cutthroat waiting to end your life.” That was an example of the second one.
Now you are stuck in the capital city for a time.

What you know of the area:

[sblock=Amn]

Amn is a place where respect and reputation can be bought, regardless of race. The exceptions are many of the monstrous races, which have become reviled since the rise of Muranndin, a monster kingdom that lies to the south. The High Houses maintain a bounty on the heads of trolls, ogres, and giants.

Many adventurers come to Amn seeking wealth and reputation. Groups such as the Blazing Swords have seen their ranks inflate in recent years, and the lure of merchant bounties on bandits and monsters inspire many to take up the sword. However, spellcasting adventurers must conceal their talents or face the wrath of the Cowled Wizards, the only “legal” wizards allowed in the region.

The shadow Thieves are the predominant thief guild in all Amn. Bandits and pickpockets who do not ally with the guild face a grave threat from the domineering organization.

The Cowled Wizards are the cabal of the only “legal” arcanists in Amn. The Cowled Wizards serve as the Meisarch’s spies, troubleshooters, and assassins. Most are little more than mercenaries.

The Emerald Cabal is a secret society of unlawful spellcasters opposes the whole crooked Amnian system. The cabal occasionally arranges “unfortunate events” for merchant lords who become excessively destructive.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Athkatla]
This capital city is the golden heart of Amn, though only insofar as the country’s wealth goes. Athkatla might be home to some of Faerûn’s richest citizens, but the city’s core is rotten. The council of Five controls every commercial trait, and dispense justice as money dictates. There are rumors that Shadow thieves have a free way to their illicit actions.

Athkatla’s government, the Council of the Five, have requested volunteers for an expedition to Spellhold, the abandoned detention center for outlaw and insane spellcasters. 

The Blazing Swords seems to be a recently formed and exponentially growing adventurers guild. For a fee, anyone can become a Blazing sword. Of course there’s honor to be gained, the glory of battle... But first the fee.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Spellhold]
Once a Cowled Wizard detention center for outlaw and insane spellcasters, the Spellhold is now an anathema to Amn’s otherwise ordered nation. The Spellhold lies abandoned on the island of Brynnlaw, and it has gained notoriety in recent decades after groups of adventurers traveled there and never returned.
The Five are interested in this places, but their reasons remain secret. 
[/sblock]


Character creation:
4th Edition Forgotten realm campaign.
22 buy points
Level 1
Background: I’ll like to pay attention to this particular thing. Also note that you must include your own reasons for being in Athkatla, and you particular episode with Athkatla’s finest residents. Where you set up by greedy merchant? Assaulted or robbed by the Shadow thieves? Arrested or blackmailed by Cowled Wizards? That’s up to you to decide. 
Allowed material: Anything you can find in the character creator (Keep in mind that monstrous races would be in dire situations inside the capital city, if they don’t find a good way to conceal themselves).
You can use backgrounds from forgotten realms in the character builder. 

It’s no necessary that you post an entire sheet, just a peek on background and main choices, like race class and such.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2009)

I have slots saved from my original players, but I'm open to additional players, not too many but who knows? =)


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

Any particular roles that are preferable to others?   I may try my hand at a character.  I'm pretty new to 4E though.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2009)

Not at all, everyone is doing new characters


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2009)

I would be interested.

One thing, in your source book, you don't speak about Forgotten Realm source books, but you want to play in FR? Any particular reason?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 2, 2009)

Not sure how much of a peek you wanted, but I'm thinking a Dragonborn Sorcerer, who was blackmailed into the adventure by the Cowled Wizards.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 2, 2009)

Velmont said:


> ...but you want to play in FR? Any particular reason?




Probably because it is an FR adventure (though it's called Spellgard there, I think)? 

I do agree that no FRPG seems a bit weird in that context, heh. Maybe he just forgot to list it? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes I forgot it, seemed too obvious that it would be allowed, heh.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2009)

OK, so no Martial/Arcane/Divine Power. Nor Adventurer Vault 1/2. I'll think if I can come with an interesting concept.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmm I think I'll change it, since I've recently got my hands on the Character creator. If it's there, you can use it.


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm working on a Dragonborn Sorcerer from Amn.  My initial thinking is that he's a thrill-seeker of some kind and going into a prison intended to hold arcanists would be a challenge that would interest him.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2009)

Insight said:


> I'm working on a Dragonborn Sorcerer from Amn.  My initial thinking is that he's a thrill-seeker of some kind and going into a prison intended to hold arcanists would be a challenge that would interest him.





Insight, are you selecting the Dragon Magic powerset as well?


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Insight, are you selecting the Dragon Magic powerset as well?




Yeah, he's a Dragon Magic/Strength build with the feat that adds to his attack roll when he uses a power that matches his breath weapon type.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2009)

Insight said:


> Yeah, he's a Dragon Magic/Strength build with the feat that adds to his attack roll when he uses a power that matches his breath weapon type.




I guess if my Dragonborn Sorcerer doesn't do the strength thing, they might be different enough.

Otherwise, I can think up another idea or something


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2009)

It has been a year since he left the Werewood. He had decided to leave as many members of his clan was thinking he was fool. There was that voice in his head he had been hearing since he can remember. It wasn't quite a person, but more the memory of one, the memory of many person, or maybe the memory of one who had live many lives. Things wasn't clear. But for the shifter he was, that wasn't normal. The others was following their instinct, himself was following the wisdom behind those memories.

So he always felt as an outcast, and one day, he has decided to leave his clan and travel south. The few people he could have called friend suggest him to travel to Baldur's Gate, but he was attracted to the south, to the kingdom of Amn. When he arrived to Athkatla, he was putting his eyes on the city for the first time, but the city seems to him so familiar. Each lives he had memories, they all came to this city, and they all died there. Every death came to his mind and he understood that he had reach his final destination.

So the first place he visited was a small chapel of Illmater. He knew exactly where it was, as many of his memories was from there. He found an old man, sick, who was attending to the chapel. The man told him there was very few followers of the Martyr god in this city, as no one was willing to die for their belief. People die here because of the gold. Because they lack it, because they want it, because they have it. 

But in this foreign land, Cliff had to find a way of living. He was a warrior in his tribe, so he decided to earn his living as the only way he knew. He became guard for a merchant house. He was guarding some storage house during the night, taking advantage of his higher sense.

During months, his live was guard at night, sleeping at day and a visit at the chapel, talking with the old man an hour before leaving for work. But one day, all changed. He arrived at the chapel and found the old man dead. He died of his sickness. He mourned the man for an hour, also making sure someone would take proper care of his body. After that, he left the empty chapel to go to his work.

That same night, the storage room was attacked by a band of thugs and thieves. Probably the Shadow thieves. They had well prepared the hit and Cliff got seriously wounded. He was left dying. The wound was too serious for his regenerative power. He thought a moment that he was meeting the same faith as every live he had memories, but Illmater came to him. "Not yet child." 

He awoke a week later, in his house. He never knew how he had awake there, but the first thing he did was go to the chapel. The chapel had been robbed, as no one was left to take care of it. So Cliff spend the day putting back the chapel into order, and establish himself in the room where was leaving the old man.

It is a month later that he saw the announcement as which the council of five was seeking people. For an unknown reason, he felt he had to go there. Also a clear image of Spellhold came into his mind. A memory of another life. Why it awoke at that moment? He decide to take a chance and follow his instinct. Maybe one day he will understand why he came here, why he is like that, or maybe he will just die one of the many death he remember.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Longtooth Shifter Ardent Paladin with the Deva Heritage feat. A reincarnation of a follower of Illmater, coming back to Amn every live, each time meeting his death. The reason of that faith is up to you.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I guess if my Dragonborn Sorcerer doesn't do the strength thing, they might be different enough.
> 
> Otherwise, I can think up another idea or something




Well, I'm not exactly married to this idea.  If you'd rather have the Dragonborn Sorcerer, I can certainly come up with something else.  I don't think it'd be wise to have 2 of them in the group.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2009)

A sorcerer can become a good Controller or a good striker. If both of you are willing to concentrate on those aspect, it could work, but I doubt if you each focus on an element you will end by having a controller and a striker.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2009)

Insight said:


> Well, I'm not exactly married to this idea.  If you'd rather have the Dragonborn Sorcerer, I can certainly come up with something else.  I don't think it'd be wise to have 2 of them in the group.




Well, I'd mentioned wanting a dragonborn sorcerer in my second post here, which was like post 4.  I didn't want to make you change it though, if you really liked the idea.


----------



## Insight (Oct 3, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Well, I'd mentioned wanting a dragonborn sorcerer in my second post here, which was like post 4.  I didn't want to make you change it though, if you really liked the idea.




Nah, moving on to something else now.  

After reading the FRCG and the FRPG entries on Amn and the surrounding areas, I have an idea for a Shaman coming from the Nelanther Isles, located off the Amnish coast.  I figure he's a "reformed" pirate now looking for an "honest" life, although he never quite puts the former life he led behind him.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 3, 2009)

Insight said:


> Nah, moving on to something else now.
> 
> After reading the FRCG and the FRPG entries on Amn and the surrounding areas, I have an idea for a Shaman coming from the Nethander Isles, located off the Amnish coast.  I figure he's a "reformed" pirate now looking for an "honest" life, although he never quite puts the former life he led behind him.




Alrighty, sounds good.

By the way, Voda, when should we start statting up our PC's?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

Theroc, Velmon, Insight: I appreciate your interest, and your ideas for characters are very nice. And if you do as Velmont did, a background so detailed is great for me to place hooks and such. If you want to stat your characters, be my guests.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 4, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Theroc, Velmon, Insight: I appreciate your interest, and your ideas for characters are very nice. And if you do as Velmont did, a background so detailed is great for me to place hooks and such. If you want to stat your characters, be my guests.




 I'm not sure I CAN come up with that kind of biography.  I can work on it, but that'd definitely take me awhile.  The bio I did have wasn't a full one obviously.  But I'm pretty sure Velmont's got me beat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not asking for a competence, just some more details with which to work with =)
You are a competent writer, I know you can come up with something great.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 4, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm not asking for a competence, just some more details with which to work with =)
> You are a competent writer, I know you can come up with something great.




I planned to add more details.  I didn't know you wanted the whole biography upfront(you sounded like you wanted a brief overview in the initial post).

I'll try to get on that in the next couple days.  Things are a bit busy around here.


----------



## Insight (Oct 4, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm not asking for a competence, just some more details with which to work with =)
> You are a competent writer, I know you can come up with something great.




I can come up with something in the next day or so.  Weekends are a little hectic for me, but I may find some time here or there.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

There is no time constraints, so take the time you need guys. Initially I was looking for brief backgrounds, and the ones you provided were perfect, I'm looking forward to see the complete versions.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 4, 2009)

By the way, Voda, I'm not particular familiar with the Forgotten Realms, so if I make mistakes regarding things in that sense, don't be too surprised.  I'll try to keep most of it setting neutral besides the stuff you've given in this post.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm ok with that Theroc, you'll learn on the way. If you need any sort of help (geography or demografy of the region, or FR in general) fel free to ask.


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2009)

Just checking in 

Keia

back to this on Monday


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

Glad to have you on board


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 4, 2009)

Straddling the drum, and whipping his triple-headed flail across it in steady time, D called out, ONE! TWO! ONE! TWO! ONE! TWO! Concentrating hard to keep the strokes of the oarsmen in time. 

Occasionally, his whip snapped out, denoting a man who was out of time. Syncopation was discouraged on board the galley...

*Alibakkar when i get out of here, I swear...* his thoughts had wandered again. Noble or not, selling a free man into slavery, was a good way to make enemies. 

D had managed to get sold out of the Upperdark. The Mind-flayers he had been indentured too were no longer entertained by his expert flaying of others. The shipmaster he was sold to, ran a galley company, doing sheltered sea excursions. The Genasai had been at it for years, and ran at considerable profit with slave labor.

D put in for transfers, until he had made it back to Amn, and eventually contacted a "friend", who bought his freedom back. With no money, and no home, D was stranded in Athkatla. His "friend" had required only one thing in return for the purchase of liberty, answering a request as a volunteer, to go to spellhold...

Just one more task, before sweet vengeance could be pursued. 

[sblock=CB Summary]

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
D, level 1
Human, Fighter
Fighter Talents: Tempest Technique
Background: Windrise Ports (Windrise Ports Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.


AC: 17 Fort: 17 Reflex: 15 Will: 12
HP: 26 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Endurance +4, Intimidate +5, Athletics +8, Heal +6

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana -1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +1, History -1, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise, Thievery +2

FEATS
Human: Whip Training
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Triple-headed flail)

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Footwork Lure
Fighter at-will 1: Dual Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Knockdown Assault
Fighter encounter 1: Distracting Spate
Fighter daily 1: Tempest Dance

ITEMS
Whip, Triple-headed flail, Hide Armor, Rope, Silk (50 ft.) (2), Rope, hempen (50 ft.) (3), Pitons (20), Climber's Kit, Backpack (empty), Sunrod (6)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 4, 2009)

*MITHALOR SHAND*
Human Shaman 1
Nelanther Isles Background

*STORY*
Mithalor Shand was born in Zazesspur, Tethyr, son to Lord and Lady Shand, members of the Council of Lords.  When Mithalor was but a child, however, his father, Gareth Shand, was accused of running a black market in Zazesspur and also of secret dealings with the Shadow Thieves.  The Council of Lords, because of these accusations, booted the Shand family, not only from the noble ranks, but from Tethyr altogether.  Just before the Shands were sent away, Mithalor's sister, Havarla, disappeared.  Gareth Shand suspected that the Shadow Thieves took her, holding her hostage so that Shand wouldn't reveal anything about the relationship the Shands had with the Shadow Thieves.

The Shand family was exiled to northern Calimshan, left to die in an unforgiving desert.  Gareth Shand led his family south, seeking the city of Calimport.  Unfortunately, Mithalor's mother, Taenya, was ill and could not take the constant heat and wind.  She died about 500 miles north of their goal.  With the family now consisting only of Mithalor and his father, the two entered Calimport.  There, they sought out Captain "One-Fang" Brokenspear, a half-orc who had befriended Gareth Shand a long time before.  Gareth and Mithalor joined Brokenspear's pirate crew and headed for the open sea.

Captain "One-Fang" and his crew were based in the freebooting port of Skaug, located in the Nelanther Isles.  From there, the pirates hit Zazesspur, the northern and eastern coasts of Chult, and ships traveling between Velen and Athkatla, Amn.  After a long run of more than six years, Captain "One-Fang" and his crew, including Gareth and Mithalor Shand, were captured outside Velen and taken into custody.

In Velen, Captain "One-Fang" was able to make some sort of deal to keep himself out of prison, but was unable to get back his crew.  The pirate captain was sent out to sea with nothing but the clothes on his back and a rowboat.  Gareth and Mithalor spent five years rotting in that nameless prison in Velen.  During that time, Gareth Shand, now an old man, contracted a fever and died, leaving Mithalor as the lone surviving family member (aside from the unknown status of Mithalor's sister, Havarla).

While imprisoned, Mithalor Shand encountered Ashaela, the ghost of a servant girl who had died many centuries before the Spellplague.  Ashaela had been trapped in that prison, which had been the noble house she served during life.  Ashaela and Mithalor seemed to have some sort of connection neither could explain.  The spirit taught Mithalor much about the spirit world and revealed to him powers he never knew he could command.  Once Mithalor was freed, he promised to renounce his pirating ways and set about to make positive change in the world.

But Mithalor Shand still harbored hatred from the nobles of Zazesspur and the Shadow Thieves who conspired to drive the Shand family from their homeland.  In addition, Mithalor wondered whether his sister, Havarla, was still alive and in the custody of the Shadow Thieves.  Despite Ashaela's wishes, Mithalor decided on a course of revenge against those who had wronged his family.

Shand joined the crew of a merchant ship sailing from Velen to Athkatla, Amn.  Mithalor had heard rumors that the Shadow Thieves had taken Havarla to their base in Amn, so he decided to go there and seek his revenge and possibly free his sister, if she was still there.  

Unfortunately, on the way to Amn, pirates attacked the merchant ship.  The pirates recognized Mithalor as one of their own (some of the crew had worked with him under Captain "One-Fang") and convinced the captain to take Mithalor as a crewman rather than a captive.  Ashaela was highly disappointed in Mithalor agreeing to join the crew, but Mithalor explained that it was the only way to save himself from certain death.  Mithalor promised Ashaela that he would escape as soon as possible and return to his planned course.

Sure enough, as soon as the pirates made port in Skaug, in the Nelanther Isles, Mithalor jumped ship and, after renewing some contacts in that free port, stowed away aboard a merchant ship headed for Athkatla, Amn.

Now in Athkatla, Mithalor Shand seeks rumors and information about the Shadow Thieves and where they might be holding Havarla.  He's trying to lie low for a while, not wanting to attract too much attention to himself.  After all, if the Shadow Thieves are still holding his sister, they might be very interested in Mithalor showing up after all these years.

[sblock=CB Summary]
Mithalor Shand, level 1
Human, Shaman
Companion Spirit: Protector Spirit
Background: Nelanther Isles, Occupation - Mariner (Nelanther Isles Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 8.


AC: 13 Fort: 14 Reflex: 12 Will: 16
HP: 27 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +6, Nature +9, Heal +9, Perception +11, Insight +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +2, History, Intimidate -1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise -1, Thievery +1

FEATS
Human: Protector Spirit Adept
Level 1: Alertness

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Defending Strike
Shaman at-will 1: Watcher's Strike
Shaman encounter 1: Thunder Bear's Warding
Shaman daily 1: Wrath of the Spirit World

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Dagger (2), Longspear, Totem
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2009)

Just able to check for a short time, I'll go over the characters and the backgrounds tonight. Cheers!


----------



## BarrelRider (Oct 5, 2009)

If you don't mind, I'd like to get in on this.

_How do they know?  Are the Shadow Thieves really that good?_  Feeling himself about to give in to the panic, Daven took a breath and forced himself to think it through calmly.  

It had only been a week since he arrived, but they had already sniffed out his grift.  The local muscle watching him from the street made it clear that he'd been made.  Even being fresh off the boat from the Nelanther Isles, Daven knew enough about the local guild to justify the sick feeling slowly taking over his entire being.  

_There goes the game,_ he realized.  _There's no way I can keep ahead of them long enough to pull of the Lost Heir._  He let go of the regret that accompanied the end of his con, then immediately shifted back to more important tasks.  _How do I get out of this? _ 

A few second of thought left him feeling confident that getting out of the manor house he was currently 'visiting'.  The minor nobleman whose grandson he was claiming to be wasn't bright enough to realize something was wrong.  He could stroll right out the front door and disappear into the streets of Athkatla.  

But the Shadow Thieves would prove more difficult.  He needed to come up with another explanation for his presence in Amn, one that the guild would tolerate.  It only took him a few more moments to recall the rumors he'd heard in the tavern last night.  The bartender was talking to some scraggly travelers about a job for the Five.  It had been a while since he'd fancied himself an adventurer, but he knew he'd be willing to take on that ill-fated role again, if it would get him out of Athkatla alive.

[sblock=ooc] Human Rogue (artful dodger) from the Nelather Isles.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice concept BarrelRider. Also, funny nickname!

Let's summarize things a bit:

Players: 
Velmont
Theroc
Insight
CaBaNa
Keia
Thane?

Characters submitted:
[sblock= Dragonborn Sorcerer (Theroc)]
A Sorcerer, who was blackmailed into the adventure by the Cowled Wizards.
-Incomplete version-[/sblock]

[sblock=Longtooth Shifter Ardent Paladin (Velmont) ]
It has been a year since he left the Werewood. He had decided to leave as many members of his clan was thinking he was fool. There was that voice in his head he had been hearing since he can remember. It wasn't quite a person, but more the memory of one, the memory of many person, or maybe the memory of one who had live many lives. Things wasn't clear. But for the shifter he was, that wasn't normal. The others was following their instinct, himself was following the wisdom behind those memories.

So he always felt as an outcast, and one day, he has decided to leave his clan and travel south. The few people he could have called friend suggest him to travel to Baldur's Gate, but he was attracted to the south, to the kingdom of Amn. When he arrived to Athkatla, he was putting his eyes on the city for the first time, but the city seems to him so familiar. Each lives he had memories, they all came to this city, and they all died there. Every death came to his mind and he understood that he had reach his final destination.

So the first place he visited was a small chapel of Illmater. He knew exactly where it was, as many of his memories was from there. He found an old man, sick, who was attending to the chapel. The man told him there was very few followers of the Martyr god in this city, as no one was willing to die for their belief. People die here because of the gold. Because they lack it, because they want it, because they have it.

But in this foreign land, Cliff had to find a way of living. He was a warrior in his tribe, so he decided to earn his living as the only way he knew. He became guard for a merchant house. He was guarding some storage house during the night, taking advantage of his higher sense.

During months, his live was guard at night, sleeping at day and a visit at the chapel, talking with the old man an hour before leaving for work. But one day, all changed. He arrived at the chapel and found the old man dead. He died of his sickness. He mourned the man for an hour, also making sure someone would take proper care of his body. After that, he left the empty chapel to go to his work.

That same night, the storage room was attacked by a band of thugs and thieves. Probably the Shadow thieves. They had well prepared the hit and Cliff got seriously wounded. He was left dying. The wound was too serious for his regenerative power. He thought a moment that he was meeting the same faith as every live he had memories, but Illmater came to him. "Not yet child."

He awoke a week later, in his house. He never knew how he had awake there, but the first thing he did was go to the chapel. The chapel had been robbed, as no one was left to take care of it. So Cliff spend the day putting back the chapel into order, and establish himself in the room where was leaving the old man.

It is a month later that he saw the announcement as which the council of five was seeking people. For an unknown reason, he felt he had to go there. Also a clear image of Spellhold came into his mind. A memory of another life. Why it awoke at that moment? He decide to take a chance and follow his instinct. Maybe one day he will understand why he came here, why he is like that, or maybe he will just die one of the many death he remember.[/sblock]

[sblock= Human Rough -Artful dodger- (BarrelRider)]
How do they know? Are the Shadow Thieves really that good? Feeling himself about to give in to the panic, Daven took a breath and forced himself to think it through calmly.

It had only been a week since he arrived, but they had already sniffed out his grift. The local muscle watching him from the street made it clear that he'd been made. Even being fresh off the boat from the Nelanther Isles, Daven knew enough about the local guild to justify the sick feeling slowly taking over his entire being.

There goes the game, he realized. There's no way I can keep ahead of them long enough to pull of the Lost Heir. He let go of the regret that accompanied the end of his con, then immediately shifted back to more important tasks. How do I get out of this?

A few second of thought left him feeling confident that getting out of the manor house he was currently 'visiting'. The minor nobleman whose grandson he was claiming to be wasn't bright enough to realize something was wrong. He could stroll right out the front door and disappear into the streets of Athkatla.

But the Shadow Thieves would prove more difficult. He needed to come up with another explanation for his presence in Amn, one that the guild would tolerate. It only took him a few more moments to recall the rumors he'd heard in the tavern last night. The bartender was talking to some scraggly travelers about a job for the Five. It had been a while since he'd fancied himself an adventurer, but he knew he'd be willing to take on that ill-fated role again, if it would get him out of Athkatla alive.[/sblock]

[sblock=MITHALOR SHAND, Human Shaman (Insight)]   
Mithalor Shand was born in Zazesspur, Tethyr, son to Lord and Lady Shand, members of the Council of Lords. When Mithalor was but a child, however, his father, Gareth Shand, was accused of running a black market in Zazesspur and also of secret dealings with the Shadow Thieves. The Council of Lords, because of these accusations, booted the Shand family, not only from the noble ranks, but from Tethyr altogether. Just before the Shands were sent away, Mithalor's sister, Havarla, disappeared. Gareth Shand suspected that the Shadow Thieves took her, holding her hostage so that Shand wouldn't reveal anything about the relationship the Shands had with the Shadow Thieves.

The Shand family was exiled to northern Calimshan, left to die in an unforgiving desert. Gareth Shand led his family south, seeking the city of Calimport. Unfortunately, Mithalor's mother, Taenya, was ill and could not take the constant heat and wind. She died about 500 miles north of their goal. With the family now consisting only of Mithalor and his father, the two entered Calimport. There, they sought out Captain "One-Fang" Brokenspear, a half-orc who had befriended Gareth Shand a long time before. Gareth and Mithalor joined Brokenspear's pirate crew and headed for the open sea.

Captain "One-Fang" and his crew were based in the freebooting port of Skaug, located in the Nelanther Isles. From there, the pirates hit Zazesspur, the northern and eastern coasts of Chult, and ships traveling between Velen and Athkatla, Amn. After a long run of more than six years, Captain "One-Fang" and his crew, including Gareth and Mithalor Shand, were captured outside Velen and taken into custody.

In Velen, Captain "One-Fang" was able to make some sort of deal to keep himself out of prison, but was unable to get back his crew. The pirate captain was sent out to sea with nothing but the clothes on his back and a rowboat. Gareth and Mithalor spent five years rotting in that nameless prison in Velen. During that time, Gareth Shand, now an old man, contracted a fever and died, leaving Mithalor as the lone surviving family member (aside from the unknown status of Mithalor's sister, Havarla).

While imprisoned, Mithalor Shand encountered Ashaela, the ghost of a servant girl who had died many centuries before the Spellplague. Ashaela had been trapped in that prison, which had been the noble house she served during life. Ashaela and Mithalor seemed to have some sort of connection neither could explain. The spirit taught Mithalor much about the spirit world and revealed to him powers he never knew he could command. Once Mithalor was freed, he promised to renounce his pirating ways and set about to make positive change in the world.

But Mithalor Shand still harbored hatred from the nobles of Zazesspur and the Shadow Thieves who conspired to drive the Shand family from their homeland. In addition, Mithalor wondered whether his sister, Havarla, was still alive and in the custody of the Shadow Thieves. Despite Ashaela's wishes, Mithalor decided on a course of revenge against those who had wronged his family.

Shand joined the crew of a merchant ship sailing from Velen to Athkatla, Amn. Mithalor had heard rumors that the Shadow Thieves had taken Havarla to their base in Amn, so he decided to go there and seek his revenge and possibly free his sister, if she was still there.

Unfortunately, on the way to Amn, pirates attacked the merchant ship. The pirates recognized Mithalor as one of their own (some of the crew had worked with him under Captain "One-Fang") and convinced the captain to take Mithalor as a crewman rather than a captive. Ashaela was highly disappointed in Mithalor agreeing to join the crew, but Mithalor explained that it was the only way to save himself from certain death. Mithalor promised Ashaela that he would escape as soon as possible and return to his planned course.

Sure enough, as soon as the pirates made port in Skaug, in the Nelanther Isles, Mithalor jumped ship and, after renewing some contacts in that free port, stowed away aboard a merchant ship headed for Athkatla, Amn.

Now in Athkatla, Mithalor Shand seeks rumors and information about the Shadow Thieves and where they might be holding Havarla. He's trying to lie low for a while, not wanting to attract too much attention to himself. After all, if the Shadow Thieves are still holding his sister, they might be very interested in Mithalor showing up after all these years.

```
Mithalor Shand, level 1
Human, Shaman
Companion Spirit: Protector Spirit
Background: Nelanther Isles, Occupation - Mariner (Nelanther Isles Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 8.


AC: 13 Fort: 14 Reflex: 12 Will: 16
HP: 27 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +6, Nature +9, Heal +9, Perception +11, Insight +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +2, History, Intimidate -1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise -1, Thievery +1

FEATS
Human: Protector Spirit Adept
Level 1: Alertness

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Defending Strike
Shaman at-will 1: Watcher's Strike
Shaman encounter 1: Thunder Bear's Warding
Shaman daily 1: Wrath of the Spirit World

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Dagger (2), Longspear, Totem
```
[/sblock]

[sblock= D, Human Fighter (CaBaNa)]
Straddling the drum, and whipping his triple-headed flail across it in steady time, D called out, ONE! TWO! ONE! TWO! ONE! TWO! Concentrating hard to keep the strokes of the oarsmen in time.

Occasionally, his whip snapped out, denoting a man who was out of time. Syncopation was discouraged on board the galley...

*Alibakkar when i get out of here, I swear...* his thoughts had wandered again. Noble or not, selling a free man into slavery, was a good way to make enemies.

D had managed to get sold out of the Upperdark. The Mind-flayers he had been indentured too were no longer entertained by his expert flaying of others. The shipmaster he was sold to, ran a galley company, doing sheltered sea excursions. The Genasai had been at it for years, and ran at considerable profit with slave labor.

D put in for transfers, until he had made it back to Amn, and eventually contacted a "friend", who bought his freedom back. With no money, and no home, D was stranded in Athkatla. His "friend" had required only one thing in return for the purchase of liberty, answering a request as a volunteer, to go to spellhold...

Just one more task, before sweet vengeance could be pursued.

```
D, level 1
Human, Fighter
Fighter Talents: Tempest Technique
Background: Windrise Ports (Windrise Ports Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.


AC: 17 Fort: 17 Reflex: 15 Will: 12
HP: 26 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Endurance +4, Intimidate +5, Athletics +8, Heal +6

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana -1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +1, History -1, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise, Thievery +2

FEATS
Human: Whip Training
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Triple-headed flail)

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Footwork Lure
Fighter at-will 1: Dual Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Knockdown Assault
Fighter encounter 1: Distracting Spate
Fighter daily 1: Tempest Dance

ITEMS
Whip, Triple-headed flail, Hide Armor, Rope, Silk (50 ft.) (2), Rope, hempen (50 ft.) (3), Pitons (20), Climber's Kit, Backpack (empty), Sunrod (6)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2009)

_I can't believe I fell for it..._ Issia thought, walking hands-tied into a dark alley.  She'd been told by a few 'friends' about how Athkatla had a good thing going for people with magical talent.  It seemed she'd been played by people seeking to root out illegal Arcanists...

  She grunted as she felt a fist strike her stomach.  She was incredibly tempted to let her breath just fill the hallway, but with her hands tied, she'd be unable to finish what she'd be starting... and if any of them lived, she'd have a fight on her hands.

"I don't believe you are among our number..."  A cloaked figure began, his voice soft.  Issia believed that he was a human, or maybe a half-orc or elf.  She frowned as she pulled on the men holding her arms.  She knew that she was a bit stronger than many casters, the dragon in her blood was strong.

"So why are you here, so poorly concealed?  What illicit business are you planning?"  She growled in irritation, before another blow landed to her torso, "It is of no consequence.  I have a proposal for you... one that will keep things... quiet for you.  The Council of Five require volunteers to investigate the Spellhold.  If you... volunteer... your skills, our meeting will be erased and you'll be free to leave."  He continued, before ordering her unbound.  "You have two days to volunteer, or we will meet again..."

Now 'free', Issia Vesper began searching for who to contact to volunteer her services to join the investigation.  Revenge might come later, or it might not.  Issia did not like being double-crossed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2009)

Oops, thanks for the PM VV. Here is my crunch:

*Vennerzad*
  [sblock=Stats]
*Vennerzad* *Player:* WD
*Age:* 34  *Weight:* ? lb. *Height:* ?'?''
  Wilden Druid (Swarm)    *XP* ?   *Level* 10
* Initiative* +7    *Senses* Low-light Vision
* Passive Insight* 20;  *Passive Perception* 25
* HP* 80; *Bloodied* 40; *Surge Value* 20; *Surges Per-Day* 11
* AC* 22; *Fortitude* 21; *Reflex* 20; *Will* 23
* Speed* 6
* Alignment* Unaligned
* Languages* Elven, Common

*Str* 11  *Dex* 14  *Wis* 20
* Con* 18  *Int* 10  *Cha* 10

  Basic Attack:
  ?: +12 vs AC, 1d8+5 (one-handed)

* Racial Abilities*
  Fey Origin, Hardy Form, Nature’s Aspect

* Class Features*
  Balance of Nature, Primal Aspect (swarm), Ritual Casting, wild shape

* At-Will Powers*
Wild Shape
  1 Grasping Claws
  1 Swarming Locusts
  1 Flame Seed 

* Encounter Powers *
1 Scattered Form
  3 Predator’s Flurry
  7 Feast of Fury

* Daily Powers *
Healing Word
  1 Fog of Insects
  5 Primal Wolverine
  9 Primal Wolf

* Utility Powers *
2 Barkskin
6 Black Harbinger
  10 Armor of the Wild 

* Feats *
  1 
  2 Toughness
  4 (Cleric Multiclass)
  6 Implement Expertise (+1 to hit with totem implement)
  8 
  10 


* Skills*
  Nature* +17
  Perception* +15
  Insight* +15
  Endurance* +14
  Heal* +15
  Stealth +12

  One less skill
  + Religion

* Equipment*
  ? (15 gp), Standard adventurer’s kit (15gp), 30 gp
  11 Magic Totem +3
  10 Belt of Blood
  9 Pouncing Beast Hide +2

  Amulet of Protection +2 1.800

  rest for rituals and ritual components.

*Background:*
  ?
  [/sblock]

But I would have to reduce him to 1st level. And he uses preview material...

Perhaps I should stay with the druid from the original game:

Taran Xiloscient, Elf Druid (


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2009)

V V,

Do I need to resubmit Red?  Or is this a whole new run ? . . . I can come up with another concept and character pretty quick if we need one 

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2009)

Here the stats:
[SBLOCK=Cliff]Cliff, level 1
Longtooth Shifter, Paladin
Build: Ardent Paladin

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 12, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 12, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 12.


AC: 20 Fort: 15 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 27 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +5, Diplomacy +6, Heal +9, Insight +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -5, Arcana, Bluff +1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance -1, History, Intimidate +1, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -5, Streetwise +1, Thievery -5, Athletics +2

FEATS
Level 1: Deva Heritage

POWERS
Lay on Hands: Ardent Vow
Paladin at-will 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Ardent Strike
Paladin encounter 1: Piercing Smite
Paladin daily 1: Blazing Brand

ITEMS
Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Longsword, Adventurer's Kit[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm still relatively new to 4th edition, so bear with me if I make a good deal of errors.

[sblock=Issia Vesper's statblock]
Issia Vesper, level 1
Dragonborn, Sorcerer
Power Source: Dragon Magic
Background: None?

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 14 Fort: 14 Reflex: 10 Will: 16
HP: 25 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +6, Intimidate +10, Diplomacy +8, Athletics +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -1, Heal, Bluff +4, Endurance +1, Dungeoneering, History +2, Insight, Nature, Perception, Religion, Stealth -1, Streetwise +4, Thievery -1

FEATS
Level 1: Enlarged Dragon Breath

Power Source benefits:
Strength Modifier applies to AC
Strength Modifier as a bonus to damage rolls on arcane spells
Cold resistance 5
+2 AC for remainder of encounter once bloodied

Racial Benefits:
Dragon Breath Power
+1 to Attack Rolls once Bloodied
Surge Value= 1/4 Max HP +con modifier



POWERS
Sorcerer at-will 1: Burning Spray
Sorcerer at-will 1: Dragonfrost
Sorcerer encounter 1: Tempest Breath
Sorcerer daily 1: Lightning Breath
Dragonborn Daily 1: Dragon breath(Acid, Accuracy based on strength)

ITEMS
Quarterstaff, Dagger, Clothes?, Rope, Silk (50 ft.) (2), Belt Pouch, Backpack (empty), Sunrod (6)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 5, 2009)

Whew, so much to reply. I have no time now, WD, Theroc, Velmon, I'll go through your characters tonight, Keia, Red is fine, I'll repost it here later.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 5, 2009)

If you have too many, and have to choose between PC's, count me out first. I have other games...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

No need Cabana, I'm thinking on taking all of you.
WD: Do as you please, Taran concept is great, I'll write you in with him, if you want to work with the swarm druid, feel free to.
Keia: No need, it's completely up to you.
Velmont: I like the twists in the background. Makes me want to use "Memory flashes". I like it, defintly like it.
Insight: Your background gives me like a thousand hooks, quite impressive. 
Theroc: See? You could do it!

Players: 
Velmont
Theroc
Insight
CaBaNa
Keia
Walking Dad

Characters submitted:
[sblock= Issia Vesper, Dragonborn Sorcerer (Theroc)]
I can't believe I fell for it... Issia thought, walking hands-tied into a dark alley. She'd been told by a few 'friends' about how Athkatla had a good thing going for people with magical talent. It seemed she'd been played by people seeking to root out illegal Arcanists...

She grunted as she felt a fist strike her stomach. She was incredibly tempted to let her breath just fill the hallway, but with her hands tied, she'd be unable to finish what she'd be starting... and if any of them lived, she'd have a fight on her hands.

"I don't believe you are among our number..." A cloaked figure began, his voice soft. Issia believed that he was a human, or maybe a half-orc or elf. She frowned as she pulled on the men holding her arms. She knew that she was a bit stronger than many casters, the dragon in her blood was strong.

"So why are you here, so poorly concealed? What illicit business are you planning?" She growled in irritation, before another blow landed to her torso, "It is of no consequence. I have a proposal for you... one that will keep things... quiet for you. The Council of Five require volunteers to investigate the Spellhold. If you... volunteer... your skills, our meeting will be erased and you'll be free to leave." He continued, before ordering her unbound. "You have two days to volunteer, or we will meet again..."

Now 'free', Issia Vesper began searching for who to contact to volunteer her services to join the investigation. Revenge might come later, or it might not. Issia did not like being double-crossed.

```
Issia Vesper, level 1
Dragonborn, Sorcerer
Power Source: Dragon Magic
Background: None?

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 14 Fort: 14 Reflex: 10 Will: 16
HP: 25 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +6, Intimidate +10, Diplomacy +8, Athletics +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -1, Heal, Bluff +4, Endurance +1, Dungeoneering, History +2, Insight, Nature, Perception, Religion, Stealth -1, Streetwise +4, Thievery -1

FEATS
Level 1: Enlarged Dragon Breath

Power Source benefits:
Strength Modifier applies to AC
Strength Modifier as a bonus to damage rolls on arcane spells
Cold resistance 5
+2 AC for remainder of encounter once bloodied

Racial Benefits:
Dragon Breath Power
+1 to Attack Rolls once Bloodied
Surge Value= 1/4 Max HP +con modifier



POWERS
Sorcerer at-will 1: Burning Spray
Sorcerer at-will 1: Dragonfrost
Sorcerer encounter 1: Tempest Breath
Sorcerer daily 1: Lightning Breath
Dragonborn Daily 1: Dragon breath(Acid, Accuracy based on strength)

ITEMS
Quarterstaff, Dagger, Clothes?, Rope, Silk (50 ft.) (2), Belt Pouch, Backpack (empty), Sunrod (6)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cliff, Longtooth Shifter Ardent Paladin (Velmont) ]
It has been a year since he left the Werewood. He had decided to leave as many members of his clan was thinking he was fool. There was that voice in his head he had been hearing since he can remember. It wasn't quite a person, but more the memory of one, the memory of many person, or maybe the memory of one who had live many lives. Things wasn't clear. But for the shifter he was, that wasn't normal. The others was following their instinct, himself was following the wisdom behind those memories.

So he always felt as an outcast, and one day, he has decided to leave his clan and travel south. The few people he could have called friend suggest him to travel to Baldur's Gate, but he was attracted to the south, to the kingdom of Amn. When he arrived to Athkatla, he was putting his eyes on the city for the first time, but the city seems to him so familiar. Each lives he had memories, they all came to this city, and they all died there. Every death came to his mind and he understood that he had reach his final destination.

So the first place he visited was a small chapel of Illmater. He knew exactly where it was, as many of his memories was from there. He found an old man, sick, who was attending to the chapel. The man told him there was very few followers of the Martyr god in this city, as no one was willing to die for their belief. People die here because of the gold. Because they lack it, because they want it, because they have it.

But in this foreign land, Cliff had to find a way of living. He was a warrior in his tribe, so he decided to earn his living as the only way he knew. He became guard for a merchant house. He was guarding some storage house during the night, taking advantage of his higher sense.

During months, his live was guard at night, sleeping at day and a visit at the chapel, talking with the old man an hour before leaving for work. But one day, all changed. He arrived at the chapel and found the old man dead. He died of his sickness. He mourned the man for an hour, also making sure someone would take proper care of his body. After that, he left the empty chapel to go to his work.

That same night, the storage room was attacked by a band of thugs and thieves. Probably the Shadow thieves. They had well prepared the hit and Cliff got seriously wounded. He was left dying. The wound was too serious for his regenerative power. He thought a moment that he was meeting the same faith as every live he had memories, but Illmater came to him. "Not yet child."

He awoke a week later, in his house. He never knew how he had awake there, but the first thing he did was go to the chapel. The chapel had been robbed, as no one was left to take care of it. So Cliff spend the day putting back the chapel into order, and establish himself in the room where was leaving the old man.

It is a month later that he saw the announcement as which the council of five was seeking people. For an unknown reason, he felt he had to go there. Also a clear image of Spellhold came into his mind. A memory of another life. Why it awoke at that moment? He decide to take a chance and follow his instinct. Maybe one day he will understand why he came here, why he is like that, or maybe he will just die one of the many death he remember.

```
Cliff, level 1
Longtooth Shifter, Paladin
Build: Ardent Paladin

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 12, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 12, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 12.


AC: 20 Fort: 15 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 27 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +5, Diplomacy +6, Heal +9, Insight +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -5, Arcana, Bluff +1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance -1, History, Intimidate +1, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -5, Streetwise +1, Thievery -5, Athletics +2

FEATS
Level 1: Deva Heritage

POWERS
Lay on Hands: Ardent Vow
Paladin at-will 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Ardent Strike
Paladin encounter 1: Piercing Smite
Paladin daily 1: Blazing Brand

ITEMS
Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Longsword, Adventurer's Kit
```
[/sblock]

[sblock= Human Rough -Artful dodger- (BarrelRider)]
How do they know? Are the Shadow Thieves really that good? Feeling himself about to give in to the panic, Daven took a breath and forced himself to think it through calmly.

It had only been a week since he arrived, but they had already sniffed out his grift. The local muscle watching him from the street made it clear that he'd been made. Even being fresh off the boat from the Nelanther Isles, Daven knew enough about the local guild to justify the sick feeling slowly taking over his entire being.

There goes the game, he realized. There's no way I can keep ahead of them long enough to pull of the Lost Heir. He let go of the regret that accompanied the end of his con, then immediately shifted back to more important tasks. How do I get out of this?

A few second of thought left him feeling confident that getting out of the manor house he was currently 'visiting'. The minor nobleman whose grandson he was claiming to be wasn't bright enough to realize something was wrong. He could stroll right out the front door and disappear into the streets of Athkatla.

But the Shadow Thieves would prove more difficult. He needed to come up with another explanation for his presence in Amn, one that the guild would tolerate. It only took him a few more moments to recall the rumors he'd heard in the tavern last night. The bartender was talking to some scraggly travelers about a job for the Five. It had been a while since he'd fancied himself an adventurer, but he knew he'd be willing to take on that ill-fated role again, if it would get him out of Athkatla alive.[/sblock]

[sblock=MITHALOR SHAND, Human Shaman (Insight)]   
Mithalor Shand was born in Zazesspur, Tethyr, son to Lord and Lady Shand, members of the Council of Lords. When Mithalor was but a child, however, his father, Gareth Shand, was accused of running a black market in Zazesspur and also of secret dealings with the Shadow Thieves. The Council of Lords, because of these accusations, booted the Shand family, not only from the noble ranks, but from Tethyr altogether. Just before the Shands were sent away, Mithalor's sister, Havarla, disappeared. Gareth Shand suspected that the Shadow Thieves took her, holding her hostage so that Shand wouldn't reveal anything about the relationship the Shands had with the Shadow Thieves.

The Shand family was exiled to northern Calimshan, left to die in an unforgiving desert. Gareth Shand led his family south, seeking the city of Calimport. Unfortunately, Mithalor's mother, Taenya, was ill and could not take the constant heat and wind. She died about 500 miles north of their goal. With the family now consisting only of Mithalor and his father, the two entered Calimport. There, they sought out Captain "One-Fang" Brokenspear, a half-orc who had befriended Gareth Shand a long time before. Gareth and Mithalor joined Brokenspear's pirate crew and headed for the open sea.

Captain "One-Fang" and his crew were based in the freebooting port of Skaug, located in the Nelanther Isles. From there, the pirates hit Zazesspur, the northern and eastern coasts of Chult, and ships traveling between Velen and Athkatla, Amn. After a long run of more than six years, Captain "One-Fang" and his crew, including Gareth and Mithalor Shand, were captured outside Velen and taken into custody.

In Velen, Captain "One-Fang" was able to make some sort of deal to keep himself out of prison, but was unable to get back his crew. The pirate captain was sent out to sea with nothing but the clothes on his back and a rowboat. Gareth and Mithalor spent five years rotting in that nameless prison in Velen. During that time, Gareth Shand, now an old man, contracted a fever and died, leaving Mithalor as the lone surviving family member (aside from the unknown status of Mithalor's sister, Havarla).

While imprisoned, Mithalor Shand encountered Ashaela, the ghost of a servant girl who had died many centuries before the Spellplague. Ashaela had been trapped in that prison, which had been the noble house she served during life. Ashaela and Mithalor seemed to have some sort of connection neither could explain. The spirit taught Mithalor much about the spirit world and revealed to him powers he never knew he could command. Once Mithalor was freed, he promised to renounce his pirating ways and set about to make positive change in the world.

But Mithalor Shand still harbored hatred from the nobles of Zazesspur and the Shadow Thieves who conspired to drive the Shand family from their homeland. In addition, Mithalor wondered whether his sister, Havarla, was still alive and in the custody of the Shadow Thieves. Despite Ashaela's wishes, Mithalor decided on a course of revenge against those who had wronged his family.

Shand joined the crew of a merchant ship sailing from Velen to Athkatla, Amn. Mithalor had heard rumors that the Shadow Thieves had taken Havarla to their base in Amn, so he decided to go there and seek his revenge and possibly free his sister, if she was still there.

Unfortunately, on the way to Amn, pirates attacked the merchant ship. The pirates recognized Mithalor as one of their own (some of the crew had worked with him under Captain "One-Fang") and convinced the captain to take Mithalor as a crewman rather than a captive. Ashaela was highly disappointed in Mithalor agreeing to join the crew, but Mithalor explained that it was the only way to save himself from certain death. Mithalor promised Ashaela that he would escape as soon as possible and return to his planned course.

Sure enough, as soon as the pirates made port in Skaug, in the Nelanther Isles, Mithalor jumped ship and, after renewing some contacts in that free port, stowed away aboard a merchant ship headed for Athkatla, Amn.

Now in Athkatla, Mithalor Shand seeks rumors and information about the Shadow Thieves and where they might be holding Havarla. He's trying to lie low for a while, not wanting to attract too much attention to himself. After all, if the Shadow Thieves are still holding his sister, they might be very interested in Mithalor showing up after all these years.

```
Mithalor Shand, level 1
Human, Shaman
Companion Spirit: Protector Spirit
Background: Nelanther Isles, Occupation - Mariner (Nelanther Isles Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 15, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 8.


AC: 13 Fort: 14 Reflex: 12 Will: 16
HP: 27 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +6, Nature +9, Heal +9, Perception +11, Insight +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +2, History, Intimidate -1, Religion, Stealth +1, Streetwise -1, Thievery +1

FEATS
Human: Protector Spirit Adept
Level 1: Alertness

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Defending Strike
Shaman at-will 1: Watcher's Strike
Shaman encounter 1: Thunder Bear's Warding
Shaman daily 1: Wrath of the Spirit World

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Dagger (2), Longspear, Totem
```
[/sblock]

[sblock= D, Human Fighter (CaBaNa)]
Straddling the drum, and whipping his triple-headed flail across it in steady time, D called out, ONE! TWO! ONE! TWO! ONE! TWO! Concentrating hard to keep the strokes of the oarsmen in time.

Occasionally, his whip snapped out, denoting a man who was out of time. Syncopation was discouraged on board the galley...

*Alibakkar when i get out of here, I swear...* his thoughts had wandered again. Noble or not, selling a free man into slavery, was a good way to make enemies.

D had managed to get sold out of the Upperdark. The Mind-flayers he had been indentured too were no longer entertained by his expert flaying of others. The shipmaster he was sold to, ran a galley company, doing sheltered sea excursions. The Genasai had been at it for years, and ran at considerable profit with slave labor.

D put in for transfers, until he had made it back to Amn, and eventually contacted a "friend", who bought his freedom back. With no money, and no home, D was stranded in Athkatla. His "friend" had required only one thing in return for the purchase of liberty, answering a request as a volunteer, to go to spellhold...

Just one more task, before sweet vengeance could be pursued.

```
D, level 1
Human, Fighter
Fighter Talents: Tempest Technique
Background: Windrise Ports (Windrise Ports Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10.


AC: 17 Fort: 17 Reflex: 15 Will: 12
HP: 26 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Endurance +4, Intimidate +5, Athletics +8, Heal +6

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana -1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +1, History -1, Insight +1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion -1, Stealth +2, Streetwise, Thievery +2

FEATS
Human: Whip Training
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Triple-headed flail)

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Footwork Lure
Fighter at-will 1: Dual Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Knockdown Assault
Fighter encounter 1: Distracting Spate
Fighter daily 1: Tempest Dance

ITEMS
Whip, Triple-headed flail, Hide Armor, Rope, Silk (50 ft.) (2), Rope, hempen (50 ft.) (3), Pitons (20), Climber's Kit, Backpack (empty), Sunrod (6)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Taran, Elven Druid (Walking Dad)]Taran was raised in a small wild elf village ruled by a druid elder council named the Grove of the Mountain Fold. His mother was a druid, too, and so he started early to train for the ‘family buisness’.
His otherwise not so spectacular youth was enriched by his shifter foster brother Twiixt. As the others of the tribe found the shifter a ‘little’ bit predatory, for him, he was just his brother, and he loved him.
He spared his joy with him, when he first was able to take beastform: the form of a midnightblue hunting cat. So, the family included two predators.

One day Taran and his foster brother were sent off with a cutting from the mysterious seedling they found patrolling the forest. Neither they, or the elders of the grove, were able to identify the plant... which seemed to exude a strange power. He and his "brother" Twiixt were sent off with a cutting from the strange sapling, in order to meet with druids from a grove outside Athkalta. It was hoped that they could assist in identifying the sprout, to determine if it was a blessing on the grove... or a curse.

When they arrived in the Athkalta they were promptly captured & jailed under suspicion of practicing arcane magic. Although they were later released, the cutting was not returned to them with the rest of their possessions...
	
	



```
Taran Xiloscient Player: WD
Elf Druid (Primal Predator) XP 0 Level 1
Initiative +3 Senses Low-light Vision
Passive Insight 14; Passive Perception 21
HP 31; Bloodied 15; Surge Value 7; Surges Per-Day 9
AC 16; Fortitude 12; Reflex 14; Will 15
Saving Throw Bonus: -
Resist: -
Speed 8
Alignment Unaligned
Languages Common

Str 10 Dex 16 Wis 18
Con 14 Int 11 Cha 10

Basic Attack:
Staff: +2 ; 1d8
Longbow: +5 ; 1d10+3


Racial Abilities
Elven Weapon Proficiency: You gain proficiency with the longbow and the shortbow.
Fey Origin: Your ancestors were native to the Feywild, so you are considered a fey creature for the purpose of effects that relate to creature origin.
Group Awareness: You grant non-elf allies within 5 squares of you a +1 racial bonus to Perception checks.
Wild Step: You ignore difficult terrain when you shift (even if you have a power that allows you to shift multiple squares).
Elven Accuracy: You can use elven accuracy as an encounter power.

Class Features
Balance of Nature: Begins with three at-will attack powers. Throughout your career, at least one of those powers, and no more than two, must have the beast form keyword.
Primal Aspect (Primal Predator): While you are not wearing heavy armor, you gain +1 bonus to your speed.
Ritual Casting:You gain the Ritual Caster feat as a bonus feat, allowing you to use magical rituals. You own a ritual book, and it contains two rituals of your choice that you have mastered: Animal Messenger (Player’s Handbook,
page 300) and another 1st-level ritual. Once per day, you can use Animal Messenger without expending components.
Wild shape: You have an at-will power, wild shape, that allows you to assume the form of a beast, and many druid powers have the beast form keyword and therefore can be used only while you are in beast form.
The wild shape power lets you assume a form of your size that resembles a natural or a fey beast, usually a four-legged mammalian predator such as a bear, a boar, a panther, a wolf, or a wolverine.

At-Will Powers
Wild Shape
Chill Wind
Grasping Claws
Flame Seed

Encounter Powers
Elven Accuracy
Cull the Herd

Daily Powers
Faerie Fire

Utility Power
-

Rituals
Animal Messenger
Brew Potion

Feats
Ritual Caster
Toughness

Skills
Arcana* +5
Heal* +9
Nature* +11
Perception* +11

Equipment

Staff (5 gp), Hide (30 gp), Standard adventurers pack (15), Longbow (30 gp), Arrows (30) (1 gp) clothes, 19 gp
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Red, Elven Avenger (Keia)]Waking up in a strange place is always disconcerting, waking up without any memories is even more disconcerting. Strange city, yet familiar . . . I remember what I can do, though to be honest it took several days to discover my abilities. I remember that Amn is a dangerous place, made even more so by my skills and abilities. Torm would agree. He has been helpful to me, reminding me of my abilities, of which I am thankful. The rest . . . who I am, why I am here, how I even got here . . . the rest Torm stated “it is not necessary to execute your duty, you are a test of devotion and loyalty, nothing more.” whatever that means. Sometimes I wonder if Torm is even the deity that I worship, or if he just answered my pleas to make my life more difficult.

I’ve found others, not really friends yet, not enemies at the moment, which is good. Perhaps through them I can discover why I am here . . . and who I am. The bar keep named me ‘Red’ due to the auburn curls that fall past my shoulders, he says he found me in the street gutter, left for dead, half fallen into the sewer.
Secret:Red is Eissa Du’osee, and has returned to Amn, her home. She was carried off from Amn in her youth as her family was at war with a rival family over territory within the city, and her family didn’t want her harmed. Years had gone by with no word and Eissa recently received a vision, urging her to return for her family. She was given a Deva guardian follower of Torm by the priest of her temporary woodland home charged with keeping her safe. Who attacked them and why is unknown at this time [i.e. up to gm discretion]. She is a follower of Waukeen, as was her family. 

```
Name: Red (real name unknown at the moment)
Gender: Female
Race: Elven
Class: Invoker
Level: 1st
Experience: 0 xps

Height: 5'11"
Weight: 135 lbs.
Eyes: Ice Blue
Hair: Auburn, wavy to shoulders (hence the name)
Skin: Lightly tanned
Size: Medium
Speed: 7 squares [base 6 + 1 for elven]
Vision: Low-light
Languages: Common, Elven, Supernal
Alignment: Unaligned

ABILITY SCORES
Str: 10 (+0) [base 10 (2 pts – starting 8)
Con: 13 (+1) [base 13 (3 pts)]
Dex: 16 (+3) [base 14 (5 pts) +2 race]
Int: 13 (+1) [base 13 (3 pts)]
Wis: 18 (+4) [base 16 (9 pts) +2 race]
Cha: 10 (+0) [base 10 (0 pts)]

Hit Points: 23/23 [10 base + Con 13 + 0]
Bloodied: 11
Healing Surge: 5 (1/4 Hit points)
Surges/Day: 7 [6 + Con 1]
Initiative: +3
Action Points: 1

DEFENSES
A C : 16 (base 10 + Dex 3 + armor 3 [base 3 + 0 enh])
Fort: 12 (base 10 + Con 1 + class 1)
Refl: 14 (base 10 + Dex 3 + class 1)
Will: 15 (base 10 + Wis 4 + class 1)

Saves: 10 [Base 10]

ATTACKS
Melee Basic Attack: Quarterstaff: +2 vs. AC [Level 0 + Prof 2 + Str 0 + Enh 0]
Damage: 1d8+0,
Ranged Basic Attack: Longbow: +5 vs. AC [Level 0 + Prof 2 + Dex 3]
Damage: 1d8+3, load free

POWERS
At-Will: [2]
- Avenging Light [Wis +4 vs. Fort, 1d10+4 plus special, Ranged 10]
- Grasping Shards [Wis +4 vs. Fort, 4 damage plus slowed, Burst 1 within 10]
Encounter: [1]
- Channel Divinity – Armor of Wrath (Invoker feature)
- Channel Divinity – Rebuke Undead (Invoker feature)
- Elven Accuracy (Racial)
- Thunder of Judgment (lvl 1)
Utility: [0]
-
Daily: [1]
- Summon Angel of Flame

CLASS FEATURES
Armor Proficiencies: Cloth, leather, hide, chainmail,
Weapon Proficiencies: Simple melee, simple ranged, longbow (racial)
Features: Channel Divinity, Divine covenant, Ritual Casting

FEATS
[1st lvl] Warrior of the Wild (gain Nature skill and hunter’s quarry 1/enc)
[Regional] Amn: Add Thievery and Streetwise to class list. +1 to those skills.

SKILLS
Acrobatics: +2 (level 0 + Dex 3 – 1 armor)
Arcana: +1 (level 0 + Int 1)
Athletics: -1 (level 0 + Str 0 – 1 armor)
Bluff: +0 (level 0 + Cha 0)
Diplomacy: +5 (level 0 + Cha 0 + training 5)
Dungeoneering: +4 (level 0 + Wis 4)
Endurance: +5 (level 0 + Con 1 + training 5 – 1 armor)
Heal: +4 (level 0 + Wis 4)
History: +1 (level 0 + Int 1)
Insight: +9 (level 0 + Wis 4 + training 5)
Intimidate: +0 (level 0 + Cha 0)
Nature: +11 (level 0 + Wis 4 + racial 2 + Training 5 (feat))
Perception: +6 (level 0 + Wis 4 + racial 2)
Religion: +6 (level 0 + Int 1 + training 5)
Stealth: +2 (level 0 + Dex 3 – 1 armor)
Streetwise: +1 (level 0 + Cha 0 + 1 Regional)
Thievery: +3 (level 0 + Dex 3 – 1 armor + 1 Regional)

GEAR
Hide Armor (25 lbs, 30 gps)
Quarterstaff (2 lbs, 5 gps)
Longbow (3 lbs, 30gp)
- Arrows 40 (4 lbs, 2 gp)
Holy Symbol (1 lb, 10 gps)
Ritual Book (free from class)
- Hand of Fate
- Tenser’s Floating Disk
Standard Adventurer’s Kit (33 lbs, 15 gp)
- Backpack
- Bed roll
- Flint and steel
- Belt pouch
- Trail rations: 10 days
- Hemp rope: 50 feet
- Sunrods (2)
- Waterskin
Climber’s Kit (11 lbs, 2 gp)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

Please, give me your OKs when you are confortable with your respective PCs, so I can get to write up the IC thread. I'll take a different angle this time, based on the previous experiences. I specially want a reply from Keia and WD. And see what happens with Durlak. 
Recruiting is over for now, saving a spot for a friend, if he doesn't make it, then we'll open it. 
Also, here's the RG for you to post your characters when you feel ready.

Cheers, VV


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2009)

I have nothing to add to my character. I'll add it up to the RG when I'll have a bit more time. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## BarrelRider (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm confused.  You've got my character concept on the characters submitted  section, and you say you're thinking of taking us all on, but I'm not listed as a player.  Should I add Daven to the RG, or did I not make the cut?

Oh, and thanks for the nickname love.  I've just finished rereading The Hobbit for about the 10th time, and the name just seemed to fit.


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2009)

Mithalor Shand is posted to the RG.  No changes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> ... I specially want a reply from Keia and WD. And see what happens with Durlak.
> ...



I will go with Taran and wait for the finished Primal Power before I try out 'The Swarm' fully.

Would like to make this changes:

*Summon Giant Toad* 
  Druid Attack 1
_You summon a spirit ally, a great toad that flicks its tongue to pluck a meal from among your enemies._ 
*Daily Implement, Primal, Summoning* 
*Standard Action Ranged* 5
*Effect:* You summon a Medium giant toad in an unoccupied square within range. The toad has speed 5 and swim 6, and it gains a +10 bonus to Athletics checks to jump. You can give the toad the following special command. On the turn you summon the toad, you give that command as part of using this power.
*Standard Action:* Melee 3; targets one creature; Wisdom vs. Reflex; 1d8 + Wisdom modifier damage, and the target is pulled 2 squares.
*Instinctive Effect:* If you haven't given the toad any commands by the end of your turn, it attacks the same creature that it attacked during your previous turn. If it can't do that, it attacks an enemy within 3 squares of it if it can. Otherwise, it moves its speed to a square within 3 squares of the nearest enemy.
  (these are the final rules for this power, replacing the ones in the builder)

instead of

Faerie Fire 

and

*Swarming Locusts* 
       Druid Attack 1

_Insects launch from you to vex your enemies._ 
*At-Will  Beast Form, Implement, Primal, Zone* 
*Standard Action Close * blast 3 
*Target:* Each creature in blast 
*Attack:* Wisdom vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 1d8 + Wisdom modifier damage.
_Level_ 21: 2d8 + Wisdom modifier damage.
*Effect:* The blast creates a zone of swarming locusts that lasts until the end of your next turn. While within the zone, enemies grant combat advantage.

instead of



Chill Wind


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2009)

Some things to think of:

Taran is our only Controller. He has:

At-Will
melee blast 3
melee slow
ranged 'burst' 1

Encounter
ranged pull 3

At-Will
Summoning

So powers of other classes that dabble into control would be helpful. More ranged blast for wiping out minions quickly, something like a wall, status effects, ...

I will maybe later multiclass into leader (cleric or the alternate multiclass shaman feats from Primal Power), as we have only one leader, but 6 group members.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

Barrel: I forgot to add you to the player list, my mistake! I'm waiting on your character sheet.
WD: I see the changes fit Taran. As for the lack of controllers, well, you might have a harder time against several enemies, but I think you should play what you want to play. That said, you are free to chose controller powers if you want, just saying you should not feel you must.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2009)

The sorcerer and the Druid have both Strikers and Controllers power, so you can each take a power more controllish if you feels the needs to have more controller in the party.


----------



## Keia (Oct 6, 2009)

Red was actually an invoker . . . which is a controller.  I can keep her as a controller for the good of the group (and it's how I was playing her), or I can go a different route if we already have too many controllers.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2009)

Up to now, we have:

Tempest Figther (Defender)
Ardent Paladin (Defender/Striker)
Protector Shaman (Leader/Defender)
Artful Dodger Rogue (Striker)
Avenger (Striker/Controller)
Sorcerer (Striker/Controller)
Druid (Controller/Striker)

So we have as main role:

2 Defender
1 Leader
3 Strikers
1 Controller

As secondary role:

2 Defender
3 Strikers
2 Controllers

So we have what we need as Defender and Strikers, that is clear. Controllers will heavily depend on what people take as power. We could easily have that. What I see, it is we have only 1 leader to support 7 characters, so we better do a good and quick job, because during a long combat, we will have difficulty to stay up.


----------



## BarrelRider (Oct 6, 2009)

Great!  Thanks, VV.

As for the great role debate, I could easily switch Daven to a bard, if we would rather have the second leader.  It's really not a big shift, I'd just make him a cunning bard who uses his charming ways to con his way into rich people's trust.  I was actually already considering adding some bardic multiclass fun later on.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2009)

Personnaly, I don't care. It is just the tactics we will need to use will depend greatly on each character. The tactic will be different. If we have a lot of strikers, there role will be to mainly take down each target one at a time, and not try to spread there damage as wide as possible, while the defender make sure fresh targets doesn't come into there way.

As VV told. We should play what we want. I was hesitating at start between a Deva Avenger and a Shifter Paladin... I decide to go with a combo of the two, thanks to the Deva Heritage feat and the Ardent Paladin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 6, 2009)

As I said to Keia, the character is yours, so if you want to make him a bard, do it, but if you prefer to stick with rouge, stay with that class. Like Velmont stated, you all will just have to find a suitable tactic for your group.


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't forget that Paladins can heal, too.  And not just with Lay on Hands.  Some encounter and daily powers cause healing as well.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 6, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Some things to think of:
> 
> Taran is our only Controller. He has:
> 
> ...




Issia's powers
At Will:
Close blast 3 fire damage(discourages hitting me)
Single target cold damage that pushes my target 1 square

Encounter:
CLose blast 3 (or five) acid damage
Close blast 3 Acid damage and targets cannot gain combat advantage until my next turn.  I also gain concealment from my targets

Daily:
CLose Blast 3 lightning damage.  I push anyone who hits me 1 square and deal 5 lightning damage to them. (And I can persist this effect as a minor action)

I'm not sure if these are VERY controller-like, but it seems to spread out the pain and discourage hitting me.  Though... all of my blasts can hit allies too.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2009)

I know, but for now, my paladin is aiming more for a striker type. He doesn't have Lay on Hand as he is an Ardent Paladin. But I might go on some healing power, but as a Martyr he will not focus on healing. And as a shifter, he gains +2 damages and regen 2 once he will become bloodied (and my level 4 feat will gives him temporary hit points over that).


----------



## BarrelRider (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm really fine either way, so I'll build him as a bard.  I don't think the concept needs to change much.  He'll just be a bit better at telling stories, and bit less adept at theft.  For the grifter idea, the bard might actually work a lot better.  He sees himself as an actor, he just does the long con as a way of making money from his acting skills.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 6, 2009)

To those concerned about Controller ability, does Issia's power choice dabble enough in controller?  I mean, I'd rather not change too much, but I can if we really NEED it.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm building a Seeker currently to see how I like them, I may change over to the new controller...


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is Thurinar, Elf Seeker, enemy of Xoriat, and Daelkyr. I'm happy with both of the character builds, because I'd like to use the whip, but I LOVE playing controllers. 

So I'd prefer to play the brand new controller if possible.

What do you think?

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Thurinar, level 1
Elf, Seeker
Seeker's Bond: Bloodbond
Background: Occupation - Foe Killer (Dungeoneering class skill)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 11, Dex 16, Int 10, Wis 20, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 11, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 10.


AC: 15 Fort: 10 Reflex: 14 Will: 16
HP: 23 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature +12, Insight +10, Dungeoneering +10, Perception +12

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +3, Arcana, Bluff, Diplomacy, Endurance, Heal +5, History, Intimidate, Religion, Stealth +3, Streetwise, Thievery +3, Athletics -1

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Greatbow)

POWERS
Seeker at-will 1: Elemental Spirits
Seeker at-will 1: Stinging Swarm
Seeker encounter 1: Flickering Arrow
Seeker daily 1: Storm of Spirit Shards

ITEMS
Greatbow, Leather Armor
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 7, 2009)

I updated the other character to help cover role issues as well.

So here they are D and Thurinar, a Fighter/Cleric, or the new Primal Controller.

I'm really excited to play either, but am leaning toward Thurinar, because I like playing controllers that much. However now that D is partially a cleric, I'm very excited to play him, as I like playing leaders quite a bit as well!

He kept the whip, and combat talent, but switched out some powers for healing help.

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
D, level 1
Human, Cleric|Fighter
Hybrid Talent: Fighter Combat Talent
Fighter Combat Talent: Tempest Technique

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 11, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 11, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8.


AC: 17 Fort: 16 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 24 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Insight +8, Heal +8, Endurance +4, Athletics +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Arcana, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +3, History, Intimidate -1, Nature +3, Perception +3, Religion, Stealth, Streetwise -1, Thievery

FEATS
Human: Hybrid Talent
Level 1: Whip Training

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Dual Strike
Hybrid Cleric at-will 1: Righteous Brand
Hybrid Fighter at-will 1: Knockdown Assault
Hybrid encounter 1: Healing Strike
Hybrid daily 1: Beacon of Hope

ITEMS
Whip, Chainmail, Longsword
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks to me that you want to play that elf. so elf it is. Nice character production Cabana, heh, now you have to write a background for him!

Keia, I'm still waiting on your decision .


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2009)

Seeker is out  ?!?

Maybe we should just play and worry later. Shame we have no rogue, as my at-will makes a zone that gives CA against enemies in it...


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2009)

I love bards . . . and could easily and happily be a half-elven bard for the healing goodness . . . just let me know . . . I think I have one built around here somewhere already too 

Keia


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2009)

BarrelRider is already playing a bard, so if you want to go with another one, you two might come with a linked background.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm starting to get confused, so I'll just assume Issia's power selection is a decent combination of damage and control and stick her in the RG.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2009)

I think we will have a well balanced group like that for anyone who want a balance group:

We have:

Seeker (Controller)
Ardent Paladin (Defender/Striker)
Protector Shaman (Leader/Defender)
Bard (Leader)
Avenger (Striker/Controller)
Sorcerer (Striker/Controller)
Druid (Controller/Striker)

We have all we need. All primary role is filled twice except Defender, but as we are 7, there will be one primary role filled once.

So, build your character as you pleased, I'm quite sure we will finish with a balance group.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2009)

Indeed, clear as water. As soon as every character is posted in the RG, I'll be posting th IC thread.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

Only 3 more to get into the RG before we start!  lol


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2009)

silly question, just confirming . . . we're starting at 1st, correct?

Keia

Also . . . would Githzerai be an option.  [as an avenger]


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 7, 2009)

Posting in the RG tonight.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, the gith are playable races, and you start at 1st level. keep in mind that the Amnian authorities will keep their eyes on you.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 9, 2009)

Do we have everyone in the RG yet?


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2009)

We are only missing Keia's Avenger.


----------



## Keia (Oct 9, 2009)

Character is built and posted in the RG.  I still need to purchase gear and I want to plug it into the Chracter Builder to make certain everything checks out.  

But, everything else is ready to go.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2009)

Just a question, do you allow background?

I saw Keia took one. I decided to add one, as I have found one that fit the concept: Divinely Inspired from Divine Power. That gives +2 Insight.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, didn't I mentioned it? You can use backgrounds from forgotten realms.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2009)

Guys, I'm working on the IC thread, we'll be launching this tomorrow probably!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 12, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Guys, I'm working on the IC thread, we'll be launching this tomorrow probably!






Coolz.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2009)

My dear friends, I'm happy to announce that the IC thread is up. Hope you like it. I placed the characters in groups, and painted the names with the colors you used. If you pretend to use a different color for dialogs, let me know and I'll change it.
Without further introductions, here it is:http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...pellhold-d-d-d-d-4th-edition.html#post4959898


----------



## Theroc (Oct 12, 2009)

The red I used in Issia's bio was one of the Cowled wizards(an antagonist for Issia) specifically because I dislike red generally.  Issia's voice was going to be the color used for Izera, so I'll be looking for a different color.

Is this readable/available?

If it isn't, I can keep looking.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2009)

That one is cool. I'll edit the Ic thread.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 13, 2009)

that's a readied attack for Thurinar IC, using flickering arrow, on a visible lurker. If no lurker is visible, use it on leader, if no leader, whomever.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2009)

I know it's quite clear that the elven druid does not seem as part of the thieves gang, but can your character take the luxury of trusting him? Just wondering.


----------



## CaBaNa (Oct 13, 2009)

Wouldn't call it trust, it's not as though Thurinar would give his back to these guys.

With his passive 20 insight, and 22 perception, Thurinar has identified the fellow in all black, who has already assaulted someone, as a shadow thief. It's an assumption, but one he is willing to track down and verify.

He isn't streetwise, so he doesn't understand the system yet. What he does know, is that the druid looks beat up, the bard looked beat up, and the trail of abused people leads to this door.

He expects the Sailor to continue the chase just as he would, that's another assumption. If the door isn't kicked in by his turn next round, he'll do it, and begin the chase again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2009)

Pretty straight forward, I think it fits the character!


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for Keia and TheRoc to accept my invitation...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, I'm waiting on them as well, heh


----------



## Keia (Oct 14, 2009)

huh, I was waiting on Theroc 

Keia


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you need any more players? Was looking at the list of adventures needing players and this showed up as one of them?

Thanks!
Reklaw


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2009)

Put a character altogether and we'll get you in. But you have to hurry! Enough to say that you can use the character creator to build it. The important links of the adventure are in my signature. Any doubts you have, just ask!

VV


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2009)

We have 2 character of every role, except defender. So if you hesitate between many concept and you care on group balance, you might go for defender, but as the group is already pretty well balanced, I would tell you, take a concept that you want to play first. Better to have a player willing to play rather than having a character that you will leave in one month.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2009)

Indeed. I found that playing what you want is more important. Also an unbalanced team is also funny to play! Everyone cursing for lacking a rough or a cleric in front of a shut door of completly beaten up, it's just plain funny!


----------



## Theroc (Oct 14, 2009)

I was waiting for Keia, I think, but I may have missed her reply to Issia.  If so, my mistake.


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 15, 2009)

Hows this... Went with a Dwarf Barbarian... figured he's tough enough and can dish out some damage!

[sblock=Rudin Stonearm]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
Rudin Stonearm, level 1
Dwarf, Barbarian
Feral Might: Rageblood Vigor

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 16, Dex 11, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 14, Dex 11, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8.

AC: 14 Fort: 16 Reflex: 11 Will: 11

HP: 31 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Endurance +12, Athletics +8, Acrobatics +4

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana 0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +3, Heal +1, History, Insight +1, Intimidate -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion, Stealth -1, Streetwise -1, Thievery -1

FEATS
Level 1: Dwarven Weapon Training

POWERS
Barbarian at-will 1: Howling Strike
Barbarian at-will 1: Pressing Strike
Barbarian encounter 1: Great Cleave
Barbarian daily 1: Rage Drake's Frenzy

ITEMS
Throwing hammer (2), Handaxe (2), Waraxe, Hide Armor, Adventurer's Kit
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Background]--*A small bundle wrapped in a thick rune-embroidered blue blanket lies in the middle of a blizzard. The bundle seems untouched by the cold but a high pitched nearly blood curdling scream can be heard through the roar of the blizzard*--

Rudin stands up from cleaning the ox carcass, wiping his skinning blade against the grass. Tossing a small piece of meat to the wolf-like dog at his side he grins and ruffles the beast's head.

This hide would make great armor for his upcoming journey. There was nothing spectacular about it, it was a solid brown color and would look good with blackened trim. Rudin decided then that the shoulders would be embossed with his rune, the only thing left from his true family. None of the traders who crossed through Narfell had known anything though one of them suggested visiting Amn which was many days travel to the southwest. He had decided that day that he would travel there as soon as the snows began to melt. This armor was his last act of preparation. He had cleaned his hand axes and re-gripped his throwing hammers, packed the few belongings he had into a backpack, and now the day he would leave was coming soon. He dug the rune-embroidered cloth from his pouch. The blue had faded, bleached over time into a light blue. The gold thread that formed the rune was still bright and the shred of cloth still held some warmth to it. The rune was shaped somewhat like an upside down T, with three bars through the vertical line and horizontal arms angling up at 45-degree angles...

It had been a month since he had left the tribe behind and it still felt odd to be sleeping alone under the stars. At least he had his dog for company. Scratching him behind the ears he promised that soon they would have a warm meal and a warm fire, only a few more days and they would be out of the dangerous territory. 

His waraxe had been a parting gift and it lay right next to him on the opposite side of his companion. It fit well into his wide hands and even though he could wield it easily enough with one hand he preferred the two-handed grip. The slightly longer than normal handle fit his style perfectly and Ordin, his tribe leader, had traded a few stacks of fur to get his rune engraved on the head...

The trip had been uneventful for the most part, he had managed to skirt most of the orc war bands and had avoided most of the other monsters. He'd gotten the chance to wet his new blade on a few orcs as he'd neared Amn. They hadn't expected him and he'd surprised them with a well thrown hammer and had made short work of them. In fact his blood had barely begun to boil in that fight. Thoughts of this left his mind completely as he entered Amn, this city was larger than any he'd ever seen...

_Thinking that Rudin runs into either shadow thieves or cowled wizards in his search for knowledge about his rune. In the ensuing scuffle his dog is killed... Don't want to go into too much detail here as I'm not sure what you want to write up here_
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Description]Rudin stands about four and a half feet tall. Wide shoulders give him an almost square form. Unlike most dwarves he has a trim build, his wide shoulders lead down to an equally wide waist while his thick chest tapers down to a flat stomach. He is young, though his short but thick beard and shoulder length braided hair hide most of his facial features.

He is clad in a heavy hide armor, with simple light brown cloth tunic and leggings worn underneath. The hide appears to be from one creature, fairly generic in appearance it's a dark brown, appearing to be from some sort of ox or deer. He wears a large waraxe strapped across his back with a smaller pair of axes strapped to his thighs. Throwing hammers are strapped to the small of his back, easily in reach.

Tanned skin and dark brown hair contrast with his bright blue eyes. The lines of a dark blue tattoo criss crosses the left side of his face, it is hard to tell the details of the tattoo but it appears to be some sort of a bird.

His voice is low and gravelly, he speaks simply though not without intelligence.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2009)

Your background concept is cool, no need for additional information, just develop it further. A two paragraph long will be enough. Take in consideration that the longer a background story is, and the more details it contains, the more thingies I can come up with. For example, I can make more juice with Velmont's or Insight's backgrounds than with Keia's. Not that Izera's back story is poor in comparison, it's just more concise and resumed. Either way suits me.  
Oh, and you haven't listed your Arcana modifier which is a 0, just that.


----------



## Reklaw (Oct 15, 2009)

Updated the character background above and reposted here.

[sblock=Character Background]--*A small bundle wrapped in a thick rune-embroidered blue blanket lies in the middle of a blizzard. The bundle seems untouched by the cold but a high pitched nearly blood curdling scream can be heard through the roar of the blizzard*--

Rudin stands up from cleaning the ox carcass, wiping his skinning blade against the grass. Tossing a small piece of meat to the wolf-like dog at his side he grins and ruffles the beast's head.

This hide would make great armor for his upcoming journey. There was nothing spectacular about it, it was a solid brown color and would look good with blackened trim. Rudin decided then that the shoulders would be embossed with his rune, the only thing left from his true family. None of the traders who crossed through Narfell had known anything though one of them suggested visiting Amn which was many days travel to the southwest. He had decided that day that he would travel there as soon as the snows began to melt. This armor was his last act of preparation. He had cleaned his hand axes and re-gripped his throwing hammers, packed the few belongings he had into a backpack, and now the day he would leave was coming soon. He dug the rune-embroidered cloth from his pouch. The blue had faded, bleached over time into a light blue. The gold thread that formed the rune was still bright and the shred of cloth still held some warmth to it. The rune was shaped somewhat like an upside down T, with three bars through the vertical line and horizontal arms angling up at 45-degree angles...

It had been a month since he had left the tribe behind and it still felt odd to be sleeping alone under the stars. At least he had his dog for company. Scratching him behind the ears he promised that soon they would have a warm meal and a warm fire, only a few more days and they would be out of the dangerous territory. 

His waraxe had been a parting gift and it lay right next to him on the opposite side of his companion. It fit well into his wide hands and even though he could wield it easily enough with one hand he preferred the two-handed grip. The slightly longer than normal handle fit his style perfectly and Ordin, his tribe leader, had traded a few stacks of fur to get his rune engraved on the head...

The trip had been uneventful for the most part, he had managed to skirt most of the orc war bands and had avoided most of the other monsters. He'd gotten the chance to wet his new blade on a few orcs as he'd neared Amn. They hadn't expected him and he'd surprised them with a well thrown hammer and had made short work of them. In fact his blood had barely begun to boil in that fight. Thoughts of this left his mind completely as he entered Amn, this city was larger than any he'd ever seen...

_Thinking that Rudin runs into either shadow thieves or cowled wizards in his search for knowledge about his rune. In the ensuing scuffle his dog is killed... Don't want to go into too much detail here as I'm not sure what you want to write up here_
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2009)

Great, I've the needed material to work your character in. Go ahead and post Rudin in the RG


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

Two thing: Area attacks don't affect spirit companions, so the was no danger of hitting it with Taran's attack. Also all enemies in the close blast give combat advantage (+2 to hit, sneak...) until the end of Taran's next turn.

And thanks for rolling, VV.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

Noted!


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Guys, are you still interested in the game? been a while... Only Daven acted, still need izera, issia and mithalor




Still here, highly interested. But not my turn


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2009)

So, we are still in combat, but out of regular initiative?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 9, 2009)

Let's say there are still enemies around, but you can move as you please and in the order you post, until you find a threat.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Dec 13, 2009)

Is this game recruiting?  If so, is there a role the party lacks?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm sorry, we are currently full, but I'll send you a PM if a player drops. Regards.


----------



## CaBaNa (Jan 14, 2010)

Good news

and

Bad news



First the bad news, Thurinar is going to be meeting with an untimely end. 

Then the good news, I'm going to lend a hand as a DM over in L4W.

Sorry to piddle out like that, thanks for the playtest opportunity, and I look forward to playing with everyone again in the future!

There is obviously a good amount of interest, so finding a replacement shouldn't be too difficult. I'll stick around and play until the replacement is found, and to keep some continuity to the story line. 

When we find a replacement, or my game starts, I'll bow out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to see you go. Both my characters in L4W are currently i-adventure but perhaps there will be a spot for one of them in one of your later adventures.

@VV: Sounds like OPM will get a PM...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

Buu for the bad news! Lol, well, at least you are dropping for a good cause. I'll send OPM a mesege to take your place.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

*I'm reopening recruitment​*

For those interested, the information for creating characters is in the first page.
I'll be taking up to three more characters.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you tell us the classes/ roles/ races currently represented, so we can fill holes rather than duplicate abilities?  I'm in.  First choice is a half-orc ranger/rogue, but I'm flexible.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

We have a githzerai avenger, a shifter paladin with deva heritage, an elven druid, and a dragonborn sorceress.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 25, 2010)

So you've got two strikers, a defender and a controller.

While I don't have a background (or even a fully fleshed concept yet...) I'd be interested in filling the Leader role with an Ardent (preview version from PH3 is in the builder).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

Good, might be nice to see that class in action.
Oh, by the way, make it level 3, as after this little fight is over, everyone is getting up to level 3


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 25, 2010)

Will do.  Once I've had a chance to read some of what's been going on I'll post at least a partial build & background tomorrow for discussion.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jan 26, 2010)

*Chizz*

Chizz gazed across the stone floor at his weapons.  Six feet away, but they might as well be at the bottom of the ocean.  He strained once again at the ropes around his wrists, but even his orc blood didn't give him the strength to break those bonds.

It had been a bad two weeks.  When Chizz set out from the Nelanther Isles aboard the _Drunken Dolphin_, he was pleased to have found work aboard one of a very few Nelanther ships that was not a pirate.  Ok, they were smugglers, but Chizz was fine with that.  He just didn't like killing people who didn't deserve it, having spent so much of his life killing people who did.

Tweaking the noses of the rulers of Amn (by breaking their laws) and the Shadowthieves (by breaking their monopoly), on the other hand, suited Chizz quite well.  And if the miserable city dwellers wanted a bit of lotus dust to ease their worries, Chizz would help bring it to them.

And now the _Dolphin_ was underwater, sunk in a storm that seemed to come from nowhere.  The crew and cargo were missing or dead.  And Chizz was in the hands of people he guessed were Shadowthieves, with no idea what they had planned for him.

Suddenly there was a loud noise beyond the door.  A fight!  Would these enemies of his enemies be yet more enemies?  He cursed softly as he tried to wriggle closer to his knives.  If he could reach one with his teeth....

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Chizz, level 3
Half-Orc, Ranger|Rogue
Hybrid Ranger: Hybrid Ranger Fortitude
Hybrid Talent: Rogue Tactics
Rogue Tactics: Brutal Scoundrel
Background: Nelanther Isles (Nelanther Isles Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 12, Dex 18, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10.


AC: 18 Fort: 17 Reflex: 17 Will: 13
HP: 34 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +11, Stealth +10, Thievery +10, Acrobatics +11, Endurance +9, Perception +7

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +2, Heal +2, History, Insight +2, Intimidate +3, Nature +2, Religion, Streetwise +1

FEATS
Level 1: Hybrid Talent
Level 2: Weapon Proficiency (Katar)

POWERS
Hybrid at-will 1: Duelist's Flurry
Hybrid at-will 1: Twin Strike
Hybrid encounter 1: Off-Hand Strike
Hybrid daily 1: Duelist's Prowess
Hybrid utility 2: Fast Hands
Hybrid encounter 3: Nasty Backswing

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Paired Katar +1 (2), Duelist's Bow Longbow +1, Amulet of Protection +1, Arrows (60), Potion of Healing (heroic tier), Rat Killer's Coat Leather Armor +1
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2010)

If I may say some thing: A leader would be nice


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2010)

@Walking Dad



Pyrex said:


> I'd be interested in filling the Leader role with an Ardent (preview version from PH3 is in the builder).






Bye
Thanee


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm reading through the game to date to help me with my background.  Here's the crunch:

[sblock=Human Ardent 3]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Ardent, level 3
Human, Ardent
Ardent Mantle: Mantle of Clarity

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 12, Dex 12, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 16.


AC: 18 Fort: 14 Reflex: 14 Will: 17
HP: 34 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Insight +9, Endurance +7, Streetwise +10, Athletics +6, Diplomacy +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana, Bluff +5, Dungeoneering +4, Heal +4, History, Intimidate +5, Nature +4, Perception +4, Religion, Stealth +2, Thievery +2

FEATS
Human: Weapon Proficiency (Bola)
Level 1: Weapon Expertise (Flail)
Level 2: Distant Advantage

POWERS
Ardent at-will 1: Focusing Strike
Ardent at-will 1: Energizing Strike
Bonus At-Will Power: Psionic Shield
Ardent daily 1: Implanted Suggestion
Ardent utility 2: Dimension Swap
Ardent at-will 3: Prescient Strike

ITEMS
Distance Bola +1, Eladrin Chainmail +1, Lucky Charm +1, Feyleaf Sandals (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Climber's Kit
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

Edit:  The background I'm working towards at the moment is a P.I. out of Baldur's Gate.  He may have run afoul of the Cowled Wizards after uncovering evidence that the theif he tracked to Athkatla may have been working on a commision from them...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, as the battle is over, I humbly apologize with everyone, this has been a long, and unintentional to last the amount of time it did. Mainly on my part, so sorry everyone.
That said, Farewell Cabana, it was a pleasure to game with you. Hope Thurinar would stay to actually get to Spellhold.
On Puget Sound: Chizz sounds like a blast! add a level 3, 2 and 1 item, and get yourself 500 gp more to spend as you wish. Then post him in the RG.
And of Course, feel free to post.

Pyrex: Your concept is interesting, develop it a bit further, and add the items and gold as On Puget Sound. Then post him in the RG.

Theroc: I think I remember that you didn't have the character builder. No worries, choose your equipment from the sources you have. I can make you suggestions for sources you don't have, if you give me a description of the kkind of item you want for Issia.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Feb 3, 2010)

I had posted Chizz with standard wealth for level 3 - a 4th, 3rd and 2nd level item plus 520 Gold worth.  So I will edit and tone that down a notch.  Thanks!

And Pyrex and Theroc, the Rogues Gallery is in "Plots and Places" forum.  I had a hard time finding it, looking all over the "Gaming Action" section.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2010)

Here are Taran's Items

Pouncing Beast armor +1 (4)
Staff of Ruin +1 (3)
Amulet of Physical Resolve +1 (2)
Woundstitch Powder (1)

Retrain: Cull the Herd to Thorn Spray

level 3 encounter: Predator's Flurry


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2010)

On Puget Sound said:


> And Pyrex and Theroc, the Rogues Gallery is in "Plots and Places" forum.  I had a hard time finding it, looking all over the "Gaming Action" section.




I should have mention it's in signature also!


----------



## CaBaNa (Feb 3, 2010)

Had a ball Voda Vosa, and I wouldn't be so worried, it was more like two short encounters. 

I like the terrain, and RP of the battles as a whole. Plenty of interaction and choice given to the PC's.

Good luck to everyone, and hope to game with you soon. 

I'll let you decide what to do with Thurinar Voda. You may use him as an NPC, or he could come to whatever you deem an appropriate end. or whatever suites your fancy.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 3, 2010)

On Puget Sound said:


> And Pyrex and Theroc, the Rogues Gallery is in "Plots and Places" forum.  I had a hard time finding it, looking all over the "Gaming Action" section.




Thanks for the info OPS, but Issia is posted in there as I already found it before.  

I'll work on the levelup in a bit.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok.  Now that you have provided basic approval I'll finish the background and get him posted.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you still recruiting VV?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

I will have one omre. If you want to fill the spot, I'll be most honoured.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you. 

Which role needs the most filling?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

Currently we have:

Izera: Githzerai Avenger
Issia: Dragonborn Sorceress
Cliff: Shifter Ardent Paladin
Taran: Elven Druid
Chizz: Half-Orc Ranger/Rouge
Pyrex's PC: Human Ardent 

So I'll say a controller perhaps? Anyway, play what you want, and what you like, the party is most balanced. I found that playing a character you don't like usually spoils the post rating. At least it happens to me.


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 4, 2010)

I was thinking about trying the new Battlemind. But I can go Controller.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey, play the battlemind if you want it!


----------



## On Puget Sound (Feb 4, 2010)

Chizz is capable at range but gets more synergy in melee with a melee partner, so I'll greatly enjoy having a battlemind AND a paladin around.  His daily stance relies on him getting attacked, so there will be times he doesn't want his foe marked.

We have a controller, a Druid... or does Taran tend to behave like a tank?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2010)

He favors beast powers, but he has to area at wills (one gives CA to us), one area and one multi-target encounter (one with status effect) and one summoning. So we should be fine on the controller side for handling minions, but not fully to 'penality-out' single targets.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Feb 4, 2010)

With all of our strikiness, we should be able to apply the "dead" condition to single targets, which is always my favorite debuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2010)

On Puget Sound said:


> With all of our strikiness, we should be able to apply the "dead" condition to single targets, which is always my favorite debuff.




 and maybe my CA at-will and pseudo striker secondary role will help for this.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

How amusing, it is my favorite condition for PCs too! We'll have a great time gaming!

BTW the dwarf is dead on the floor...


----------



## Theroc (Feb 4, 2010)

It would appear that I am a genius and that Issia was level 1 this whole time.  Was she supposed to be level 2?  O.O


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

No no, she was supposed to be level 1. 

If you want any help, or anyone wanting any help, feel free to ask. 

While you level up your characters, let's role play a bit!


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2010)

I lack a bit of time to level Cliff at the moment. I'll try to do it this week-end.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 4, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> No no, she was supposed to be level 1.




So, I'm gaining two levels, or am I reaching level 2?  I am confused.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2010)

The simplest explanation is generally the good one: we just got a 2 level bump. Level 2 is for weaklings.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 4, 2010)

No problem Velmont, there are going to be some player-player and player-npc interaction for a while, so no crunch is needed. 

Velmont got it right. Make Issia level 3, why bother with multiples of two? Next time You'll level to 5! =)


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 4, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Pyrex: ... and add the items and gold as On Puget Sound...




From reading the posts I'm not quite clear what the target is.  I gave him standard gear for L3, which is an L4/L3/L2+500gp.  Is that too much/too little/just right?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 5, 2010)

Change level 4 item to level 1 item and you are done! =)


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 5, 2010)

Background to come.

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Minos, level 3
Half-Elf, Battlemind
Psionic Study: Speed of Thought
Background: Windrise Ports (Windrise Ports Benefit)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 20, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 13.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 18, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 11.


AC: 21 Fort: 16 Reflex: 14 Will: 14
HP: 47 Surges: 14 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Insight +8, Athletics +4, Bluff +7, Acrobatics +5

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +1, Diplomacy +4, Dungeoneering +1, Endurance +4, Heal +1, History +1, Intimidate +2, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion +1, Stealth, Streetwise +2, Thievery

FEATS
Level 1: Whip Training
Level 2: Acolyte of the Veil

POWERS
Battlemind at-will 1: Whirling Defense
Battlemind at-will 1: Twisted Eye
Dilettante: Hellish Rebuke
Battlemind daily 1: Steel Unity Strike
Battlemind utility 2: Feather Step
Battlemind at-will 3: Visions of Terror

ITEMS
Siberys Shard of Merciless Cold (heroic tier), Frost Whip +1, Magic Scale Armor +1, Razor Shield Heavy Shield (heroic tier), Adventurer's Kit, Everburning Torch
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 5, 2010)

Shall we include the items of our wishlists to our sheet?

Can we take expertise feats?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2010)

Just to make things clear, because what you said IC and OOC is not consistent. The items we have to choose, is it 4/3/2/1 + 500 gp or is it 3/2/1 + 500 gp?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 5, 2010)

For the ones that are already playing (say you, WD Theroc and Keia) take 4/3/2/1 + 500 gp
For the new players 3/2/1 + 500 gp (Don't worry you'll get the 4th level item soonish)


----------



## Theroc (Feb 11, 2010)

As a note I'm putting Issia's statblock here while I work on it, rather than cluttering the RG.

WIP below.
[sblock=Issia's Statblock for level 3]
Issia Vesper, level 3
Dragonborn, Sorcerer
Power Source: Dragon Magic

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 16.


AC: 14 Fort: 14 Reflex: 10 Will: 16
HP: 35 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 9.75(forget if this rounds up or down)

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +7, Intimidate +11, Diplomacy +9, Athletics +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics 0, Heal+1, Bluff +5, Endurance +2, Dungeoneering +1, History +3, Insight+1, Nature+1, Perception+1, Religion+1, Stealth, Streetwise +5, Thievery 

FEATS
Level 1: Enlarged Dragon Breath

Power Source benefits:
Strength Modifier applies to AC
Strength Modifier as a bonus to damage rolls on arcane spells
Cold resistance 5
+2 AC for remainder of encounter once bloodied

Racial Benefits:
Dragon Breath Power
+1 to Attack Rolls once Bloodied
Surge Value= 1/4 Max HP +con modifier



POWERS
Sorcerer at-will 1: Burning Spray
Sorcerer at-will 1: Dragonfrost
Sorcerer encounter 1: Tempest Breath
 Dragonborn Encounter 1: Dragon breath(Acid, Accuracy based on strength)
Sorcerer daily 1: Lightning Breath
Sorcerer Utility 2: Dragonflame Mantle
Sorcerer Encounter 3: Ice Dragon's Teeth


ITEMS
Quarterstaff, Dagger, Clothes?, Rope, Silk (50 ft.) (2), Belt Pouch, Backpack (empty), Sunrod (6)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2010)

Repeating questions:



Walking Dad said:


> Shall we include the items of our wishlists to our sheet?
> 
> Can we take expertise feats?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry missed that. Yes you can take expertise feat, and yes, you can put a wish list, although I will consider it, it is not a granted thing that you'll receive said items.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, it looks like Cliff and Taran are upgraded and Chizz is posted.

The crunch from Hero4hire's battlemind seems interesting, still waiting for that background. Try to end up messing with some pirates if that suits you, or with the cowled mages. 

I still need the updated sheets from Theroc and Keia.

Also waiting on a full shet from Pyrex.

Take it easy guys, I'm just pointing these things out, mostly as a reminder. 

Cheers!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 15, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Sorry missed that. Yes you can take expertise feat, and yes, you can put a wish list, although I will consider it, it is not a granted thing that you'll receive said items.




I meant the 'wishlist' for this items beneath the trapdoor.



> For the ones that are already playing (say you, WD Theroc and Keia) take 4/3/2/1 + 500 gp
> For the new players 3/2/1 + 500 gp (Don't worry you'll get the 4th level item soonish)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, those items ( levels 4/3/2/1) are the ones you found under the trap door. Plus you can spend the 500 gp later on, after your dialogue with Fremach, in the well supplied merchants of Alkathla.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 15, 2010)

My apologies for not getting my character up, but I've been crazy busy.  I've been slammed at work getting ready to hand off my work while I'll be off on medical leave.

I go in for surgery tomorrow morning and anticipate being offline for about a week.

I'll finish up my char as soon as I can, but no worries if you need to move on without me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 15, 2010)

Not to worry. We can start a few other things, and then have your character jump in. Best of lucks with that surgery !


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry...Lost track of this one.

You need a history yes? I will see what I can do.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2010)

Good. Was beginning to think we lost you!


----------



## hero4hire (Feb 18, 2010)

Again apologies. It just went off my RADAR for a couple of days.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2010)

Back! Thought you'll have something for me when I came back!


----------



## Theroc (Mar 2, 2010)

Apologies Voda, things have been kinda hectic around here and I'm behind on all my games, I believe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, I'll be updating the Ic thread to not lost track of it. Please get your characters done and posted; there is no hurry, but it would be good to have them ahead of time, just in case some skill challenge or battle arises.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2010)

IC thread updated!

Still waiting for Hero4 hire character and Theroc's sheet update.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 3, 2010)

Unfortunately I think I may have to back out as opposed to keeping people waiting further.
I had nothing going on for the longest time online and now all of a sudden I seem to have way too much.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd like to apologize Voda, but I'm getting overextended with my games and life and the like, and in the interest of now delaying you guys any further, I'm going to withdraw from this game.  I enjoyed the game, I simply can't keep stalling you guys.

Have a good game.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

It's sad to see you go. I think I was better with you delaying us than now that you go and I have to write you out!

See you around Theroc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 22, 2010)

Who is still playing (I do!)? Do we have to re-recruit?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Taran Chizz and Cliff are a go, so we'll keep it simple like that. The others will disappear mysteriously. I just have to come up with a reasonable IC explanation.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2010)

Where is our leaders?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

Well there was the bard and the shaman, but they both stay back. And there was Pyrex's character, but he never replied back. Hero4Hire also dropped out.

I'm like a looser DM or what? Lol


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello, I'm not sure if this game is going to be recruiting soon, but it looks like a few of your players just dropped. If you're looking to fill one of those spots, I'd love to be considered. I'm not sure what the party composition is, but I'd be able to fill pretty much any role needed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

Consider yourself in dude. We are short on the heling depratment, so a leadershy type would be nice. That said, if you want to make another character, be my guest; it's always interesting how the other characters change their actions to fill in the blanks. 

If it is possible, I'll like your character to have a piracy past, as part of Captain Kumar Iron Fang crew. Feel free to invent the good captain history if you feel likely. He is rather famous, so think big for his deeds.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 22, 2010)

Excellent! I'll draw up a character sheet today or tomorrow, and post it along with my backstory. I'm thinking of playing a Minotaur Runepriest who was the weaponsmith of the pirates' ship.

The character should be level 3, right?

Also, what kind of equipment should I start with?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 22, 2010)

For the new players 3/2/1 + 500 gp and level 3 yes.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 23, 2010)

My character sheet is finished and posted in the character thread. I should have a final backstory posted tomorrow!

Allow me to introduce Asterion, the Minotaur Runepriest!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2010)

Runepriest seems like the coolest class in the PH3 to me. Glad to see one in action soon.

The standard healing ability is a bit low, but I saw you tackled that with your power selection


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, WD! I love that the runepriest can be so versatile, always switching between the two rune states.

My finished character sheet and background are now in the character thread.

When should I jump in?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 23, 2010)

My apologies for the long absence.  One side-effect of my surgery was that using a computer caused some pretty ugly headaches (I had neurosurgery which caused some balance/motion sickness issues which made holding focus on a computer monitor (or anything close to my head) nearly impossible).

If you still need a leader I'm back.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad your surgery went ok! Yeah sure we could use another leader.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome back.

Please to hear everything going better now.

And I'll not complain to have a second leader and a fifth character in the team.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 23, 2010)

I've fixed the gear and posted Lochlan Rayner, Human Ardent 3 in the RG.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Pyrex, I'm looking forward to co-leading the party with you!

Voda, when should I begin posting in the IC thread? I could have my character come out immediately, or I can wait until you've set it up to your liking. Either way is fine with me.

EDIT: Also, does the DM approve of my character sheet and back story?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll go through both today after lunch and give an introductory IC update for both!


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2010)

Given that I optimized for ranged support, and you went for front-line support we should work well together.

Huh.  I just realized I goofed when I built my character.  There's no way for me to take the Bola Training feat... :\

Since I haven't started yet I think I'll swap out for Longbow...

Edit:  Alternately, if you'd rule that I could take Bola Training despite not being a martial class that would be cool.  It looked like a nifty idea for a P.I./Bounty Hunter type character; but it's pretty much useless without the immobilize effect.

Edit2:  Apparently the martial class requirement has been removed since I last updated the builder.  So I've fixed (again) and updated (again).  *sigh*


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 27, 2010)

So is there something in particular that we should be waiting on?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 27, 2010)

I've finish reviewing the characters. I must admit it was hard to get a copy of the PH3 here, I had to order it outside the country. 

Expect an introduction shortly.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 28, 2010)

Got it. Thanks, VV!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, introdutions are posted for our new players, and for the old, I still have no answer for my last IC update from you guys.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 30, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Lochlan delaminated the corpses




Eew.

Really?  I had to skin them & perform an autopsy to figure out they weren't elves? 

Maybe I need to train Heal.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2010)

I wrote that? Damn word corrector, I wanted to write examined.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 30, 2010)

I figured it was a spell-check error.  Pretty funny one though.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Mar 30, 2010)

that's pretty gross. I hope we don't have to see too many more delaminations.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sure you will see some, you are in a pirate ship after all!


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 5, 2010)

Doh!  I just realized how hard I failed when I built my character.

When building the Ardent I noticed that all the powers were [Weapon] keyworded, which is good.  What I didn't notice is that they're all [Melee Weapon] which means my concept ranged support via the Bola completely fails.

Voda, if you don't mind I'm going to look at rebuilding to a different class (likely Bard or Warlord) rather than toss my concept.


----------



## Durlak (Apr 6, 2010)

Gee, I forgot about this!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 7, 2010)

Pyrex said:


> Doh!  I just realized how hard I failed when I built my character.
> 
> When building the Ardent I noticed that all the powers were [Weapon] keyworded, which is good.  What I didn't notice is that they're all [Melee Weapon] which means my concept ranged support via the Bola completely fails.
> 
> Voda, if you don't mind I'm going to look at rebuilding to a different class (likely Bard or Warlord) rather than toss my concept.




Go ahead and tune it up buddy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry to do this to you, but I got some RL issues and have to drastic reduce my private computer time / games. This game seems at the point a clear cut is possible.

I'm truly sorry to do this.

Happy gaming for you!


----------



## Durlak (Apr 8, 2010)

Can I take up Walking Dad's place? If it's no problem to him that is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

Durlak said:


> Can I take up Walking Dad's place? If it's no problem to him that is.



No problem by me. You can also play my character, if you want.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2010)

Well sorry to see you go WD, hope your agenda clears soon.

And yes, if he has no problem with it, go ahead and take Taran Durlak, make any changes in his sheet as you see fit.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Voda!

After checking my Pbp list, I realize I have too many games and too many characters to keep track of.  Sadly, I'm going to bow out of this one.  Thanks for the opportunity, and I'll see you over in the other games we share. lol


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2010)

Damn! another one. This game has a record with people dropping out! And I was just going to introduce your chap on the next update! Gotta think something else me think.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, yeah?  In that case, let me back in?  I was just getting bogged down with wall the waiting and nothing happening.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

Great! IC update comming in tomorrow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

Updated for our halfling bard.

Also need rolls from Lochand. An an updated sheet would also be nice =)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 19, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Also need rolls from Lochand. An an updated sheet would also be nice =)




Sorry, I wasn't sure if you wanted us to roll or if you were doing the rolls.  I'll post the updated char sheet and rolls today.  I'm having trouble rebuilding because Bard doesn't have much in the way of Ranged Weapon attacks and Warlord is short both Insight & Bluff as class skills...

Edit:  Went with Bard.  Rolls posted.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 19, 2010)

Did you forget about my Bard?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey what about the seeker? It's a fine class. 

There could also be two bards, if each of you agree on that, I personally don't mind. But bard is strange for Lochand's background.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, he's both a Bard AND two levels higher than I am.  I don't have a problem with it, but is it going to be fun?  This is my first foray into 4e.

... even though it IS my first foray, from what I've seen, most of the Bard's ranged abilities rely on their Wands.  That's why i didn't take any Melee Weapon powers, anyhow.  

I would think Rogues or Rangers would be the guys who finesse ranged weapons.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 20, 2010)

Huh, I hadn't thought of Seeker, as I was trying to stay in the Leader branch as I had indeed forgotten that we had another bard.

I completely agree that from any reasonable standpoint that Bard is the wrong choice for Lochlan, except that all the other leaders are worse.  But it was the only Leader (other) I could find that granted Bluff, Diplomacy & Insight as class skills.  Ardent was great, but none of the powers worked for ranged weapons.

Bard has a smattering of Melee Weapon, Ranged Weapon and Implement powers, for the most part you need to pick one and stick with it.

Not needing to stick with leader gives me a couple other options.  Rogue is actually pretty good.  I'm looking at a couple others.

Basically I really want Bluff, Insight & Streetwise.  My background gives me Streetwise, so that narrows it down to looking at classes that offer both Bluff & Insight, and offer options for Ranged Weapon attacks.

*ponders*


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

Funny story:  If I'm reading correctly, Warlocks get all three of those skills.  Strap on half-elf and/or pick up some multiclass feats and boom.  Bola flinger. Maybe.

Maybe re-flavor some of the Lok abilities to be bola-esque?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2010)

Somehow I missed you made Sandy level 1. Make him level 3. Pick magical items as the other players did.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

@Voda: Lucky for me that the free Character Builder allows characters up to level 3.  Hoo boy. 

I've already spent all of my starting 100gp.  How much more do I get for being level 3?


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 20, 2010)

Being the skill-monkey class Rogue was looking pretty good, but while Rogue has plenty of Ranged Weapon powers, they're limited to Sling & Crossbow.

I'm currently rebuilding with Seeker and just burning a feat to get Bluff as Seeker gets Insight and I'm getting Streetwise from my background.  Should have it up today.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2010)

Herobizkit: You have right to a level 3, 2 and 1 items and 500 gp to spend

Pyrex: Good to hear, I'll be waiting to see the build.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2010)

If you don't plan to be multiclass but want bluff, you can take a multi-class feat of a class who have Bluff, so you would also get a small boost with that. 

A good one for a seeker, if you have Cha 13 and Dex 13 is Sly Dodge. Give Bluff and once per encounter, if you are target of an AoO, you can add your Cha to your AC. 

As a ranged character, you'll likely fall in melee with someone you want to shoot at some moment.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 20, 2010)

I took my first Melee Weapon power today when I upped my character to 3.  Should be fun.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 20, 2010)

Velmont said:


> If you don't plan to be multiclass but want bluff, you can take a multi-class feat of a class who have Bluff, so you would also get a small boost with that.




Unfortunately 'Bola Training' counts as a multiclass feat, so I can't do that.  But yeah, I'm a big fan of the multiclass feats. 

Fortunately the Seeker has a couple different ways of dealing with being within melee range.


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

I updated my character to level 3.  I might be missing stuff.   Could someone head into the RG and check it out for me please?

I bought some Eternal Chalk and some rituals...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2010)

I gave it a read, might be you didn't pick your magical items? all of them? Otherwise it looks good. 

I'm interested in your low constitution, you should stay away from the harms way I think


----------



## Herobizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, that's why virtually all of my powers are Ranged ones.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2010)

Good point!


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 21, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm interested in your low constitution, you should stay away from the harms way I think




In our IRL game we've been suprised at just how unimportant CON has become in 4E.  In 3/3.5 it was nearly required to have a 14+ CON, but given its reduced impact on HP it just isn't as important as it used to be.

Also, I posted the Seeker version of Lochlan yesterday, I just didn't post a note here that I'd done so.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Constitution is fun to have high, but it's not a necessity. Personally, I usually put my 3rd or 4th stats in Con unless it is my primary or secondary stat for my class. That way, I'm sure to have 12, which give a small boost in hp and healing surge, and not a penalty like a 8.

But a few ranged class could easily handle a Con 8 I think.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it is one of the many failures I see in this 4e system. The classes are very defined. You either are a wizard of a druid, or a rouge; there's no middle point. Even the hybrids and multiclass feats don't give the freedom one should have. 
Take for example mutants and masterminds. I find that the character generation system is neat, there is no classes at all, no fixed positions. Each build is different per se. I don't know why that wasn't used in any fantasy RPG.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 21, 2010)

While not necessarily ideal, I think the multiclass/hybrid system is better than has been available in any edition of D&D.

The only major flaw _for me right now_ is that they somehow decided that Bola Training is so powerful that it counts as your multiclass "class".  

Amusingly, had I gone Bard it wouldn't have mattered because they're allowed to multiclass into multiple classes...


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 23, 2010)

Did I miss something?  You posted IC that you're waiting on me, but I posted my rolls on Monday


----------



## Velmont (Apr 23, 2010)

There have been a post made by VV after that.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the confusion likely resulted when VV asked me to post rolls, and I put them back in the post that needed them instead of adding a new post.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2010)

Ooooooo that explains a lot of things.


----------



## Pyrex (May 24, 2010)

Sorry, you were out for several days, then apparently came back while I was out on vacation.  I was waiting on Herobizkit, and it looks like he posted the day I left.  I'll be posting IC any minute now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

Cool, I was thinking pewople forgot about the game. I need people to take consice actions in order to give this a move.


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2010)

I'm still here. I was away for a long week-end.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2010)

All welcome Durlak, he's taking over for WD, and now incarnates Taran, the elven druid.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the game, Durlak!


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll be out-of-town and mostly offline 7/9->7/19.  Feel free to NPC me while I'm out.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 9, 2010)

We'll have a  replacement for Hero, so don't expect a post from me until this is done. I promise it won't be much time.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey all, VV invited me to join.

Working on a Fighter build, Guardian type
http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheetview.php?sheetid=222712http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheetview.php?sheetid=222712

This is my first time playing 4e (3.5 and d20 veteran), but I play Star Wars Saga, so some of the differences from d20 I am familiar with.  Others not so much.

The sheet I have so far is my first draft and I am looking for assistance to improve it.  Specifically in regards to Power Selection, Feats and Magic Items. Then I can tackle the equipment (how much money to spend?).

I was considering taking Shielded Sides as an Encounter Utility Power at level 2 instead.  Also not sure about Sweeping Blow versus Shield Slam at level 3 either.

I spent my +2 to Ability Scores for being human on either Str or Dex, doesn't matter which for the cost buy-in.  I was thinking I needed higher Dex for the Feat Dragging Flail, but not really sure if that's a good idea.  Basically I was thinking of a guy that trips an opponent with his flail and bashes his brains in. But in Platemail maybe the Dex should be dropped down and I need to more in Str, Con, and Wis.

Much help would be appreciated.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, mostly Str and Con for a shield guardian fighter, also a high Con helps when wielding axes and hammers. 

I'll give you this  summary of a similar charcter I made once

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Mondel Darkbark, level 5
Dwarf, Fighter
Build: Guardian Fighter
Fighter: Combat Superiority
Fighter Talents: One-handed Weapon Talent
Background: Enlisted Soldier (+2 to Endurance)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 17, Con 19, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 16, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8.


AC: 21 Fort: 18 Reflex: 15 Will: 14
HP: 58 Surges: 13 Surge Value: 14

TRAINED SKILLS
Intimidate +6, Endurance +13, Athletics +8, Nature +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Arcana +2, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +6, Heal +4, History +2, Insight +4, Perception +4, Religion +2, Stealth +1, Streetwise +1, Thievery +1

FEATS
Level 1: Defender of the Wild
Level 2: Shield the Fallen
Level 4: Sudden Roots

POWERS
Fighter at-will 1: Brash Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Resolute Shield
Fighter encounter 1: Shield Bash
Fighter daily 1: Unstoppable Advance
Fighter utility 2: Unstoppable
Fighter encounter 3: Shield Edge Block
Fighter daily 5: Crack the Shell

ITEMS
Battleaxe, Heavy Shield, Scale Armor, Adventurer's Kit, Backpack (empty), Bedroll, Crossbow, Crossbow Bolts (20), Potion of Healing (heroic tier) (2)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2010)

Str is good for all Figther. I suggest you start with 18. That's both increase your chance to hit and your damage. As most power need you to hit to have any effect, having a high attack bonus (and thus Str), is always welcome.

Sweeping Blow is a popular power. Bonus to attack, attack more than one target, mark all of them, pretty good.

Shield Slam, what annoy me, it is you target Fortitude (Strongest defense in many monster, even more than AC, and almost never the weakest, so tough to hit) and you don't get any bonus from your weapon. I never tried it, but I always felt shield power are weaker than the average power. But that's more an opinion than a fact. Also, you could always retrain it if you don't like it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, adjusted the ability scores.
http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheetview.php?sheetid=222712

For background:  Can I use Cormyr from Forgotten Realms Players Guide?

Also any feedback on the feats I choose.  I was looking at using a flail to trip opponents, but I don't see how that's done in 4ed.
Maybe that's not a good idea then for Weapon Focus. Also is Platemail worth it?  What about Quick Draw?  Maybe I should take Power Attack.

I was also having trouble finding some of the powers you mentioned VV to compare.  Specifically:
Fighter at-will 1: Resolute Shield
Fighter daily 1: Unstoppable Advance
Fighter encounter 3: Shield Edge Block

Thanks for any other feedback anyone can provide.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2010)

Any background is allowed, as long as the bonus it gives you is among these choice:

A) +2 to a single skill
B) Gain access as a skill as a class skill
C) Give you a new language


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks Velmont.  Any thoughts on the other issues?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2010)

Resolute Shield is a good defensive at-will if you have a good Con (at least 16 I would say), as it gives you Resist [Con] UEoNT if you hit.

Unstoppable Advance can be a fun daily I think. It is a stance that allow you to push 1 square any enemy you hit and then to shift into teh square vacated by the enemy.

If you are using a shield, another I find interesting is Press of Steel. It does 2[W] and if you are wielding a shield and the target is next to a blocking terrain (like a wall), the enemy is restrain (save end). If you miss, half damage and if the enemy if next to a blocking terrain, he is immobilized UEoNT.

Shield Edge Block: This is another attack with the shield that disallow the bonus from your weapon and target Fortitude. As I told, I am not a big fan of them (that's my opinion), but that one seems more interesting as it is a immediate interrupt. Trigger is an enemy adjacent to you hit or miss you with a close or melee attack. Str+2 vs Fort. If you hit, the target takes 2d6 + Str damage. Also (here the very interesting thing), it also have an effect (so no need to hit) and the target takes -4 to his attack roll for the triggering attack. Which mean if you are hit by 4 or less, the enemy miss. Because of that effect, I would prefer it from Shield Slam.

Also, as you are using a shield, I would suggest to consider the at-will Shield Feint. That power, when you hit, gives you +3 to your next attack roll against that target. Pretty good if you want to place a daily or encounter next round.

But over my opinion, takes what you want. Remember you can retrain your powers if you don't like your choice.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank's Velmont.  Any thoughts on which is better; Reaping Strike or Resolute Shield?


perrinmiller said:


> Also any feedback on the feats I choose.  I was looking at using a flail to trip opponents, but I don't see how that's done in 4ed.
> Maybe that's not a good idea then for Weapon Focus. Also is Platemail worth it?  What about Quick Draw?  Maybe I should take Power Attack.



Also any comments on these issues here?
I read somewhere about knocking opponents prone with a flail, but don't see anything special about that in the description of the weapon, like being able to trip with a flail in 3.5Ed rules.  Is there a Power or something that covers this?


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Thank's Velmont.  Any thoughts on which is better; Reaping Strike or Resolute Shield?




Resolute Shield all the way. Reaping Strike is interesting if you wield a 2-hand weapon.


For your feat:

Your power focus around your shield. You trip mainly through your powers and you would have to take flail friendly power. For you, I would either go with Heavy Blade (like longsword) because it has a +3 to hit instead of +2, or with Axe or Hammer, as in higher level, the feat and power related to them need a high Con, which seems to be your second best stat.

If you like Reaping Strike, you might want to go with the hammers, as in Paragon level, you'll be able to get Hammer Rhythm feat, which allow to deals your Con bonus when you miss.

To trip people, Brawler Fighter are a lot better in that field of expertise. Shield are not that bad, they have a few Shield power to knock, but they mainly use the shield, not their weapon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, I will update soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2010)

Well perrinmiller, the surrendered pirate is you. Feel free to interact and take actions IC when you think your character is ready.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 15, 2010)

Spellhold PC :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers

I think the Character Sheet is ready.  I cannot find the particular description of Resolute Shield. If someone can post that it would be helpful, then I can transfer it to the sheet.

Also if someone can check the sheet itself, that would be good.  Not sure I have done everything right.

I will work on a brief backstory and probably post IC tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 21, 2010)

I added Kaedyn to the RG thread and his background as well.

I updated some things, found an error or two.  I had to switch Quick Draw for something else (Power Attack) since after I changed the Ability scores, he no longer qualified for Dexterity prerequisite.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jul 21, 2010)

Very sorry for my absenteeism. I'll post in the IC thread shortly.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2010)

I realize I am new to this crew and all, but might I suggest that we focus on killing them one at a time.  That way we can limit the amount of damage they can give us back.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's good tactic, but at the moment Cliff is berserk and have left his tactical brain somewhere near where the elf is standing I think, I'll have to go see if I can't find it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, although tactical combat is advisable, I like to see that the characters keep consistent with their personaliy rather than becoming tactical experts at the begining of each battle. 

However the dwarf will play his last card this round, since you have all acted. I hope it hurts. =)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL. I don't consider it tactical genius to gang up on the opponents one at a time to kill them.  That's just common sense. 

But Kaedyn is a fighter and he will think tactically IC anyway, so no worries about meta-gaming from me.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm playing a lot of shifter, and I always play them more by their instinct and feeling then by there brain once there shifting is kicking in. And in this case, Kumar already killed him once (and I'm not talking about being drop to 0 hp during this combat), so it's drive him more.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, I figured the two who are next to the dwarf can sort him out. I was more concerned with healing the more wounded guys and getting into a flanking position against Kumar.


----------



## Durlak (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, someone should've killed the dwarf. I was trying to get advantage of the fact that Kumar was giving combat advantge and Taran has Claw Gloves which give an extra 1d10 damage when someone gives combat advantage and Taran is in beast form.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm definitely ready to move on.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2010)

I suggest we keep the remaining items and sold them as soon as possible and put them in a group fund so we can buy things we need, bribe people, etc...

Nobody takes the headband of Perception? If someone have an empty head slot, +1 Perception never hurt.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2010)

I hope Cliff will survive, but if he doesn't, I already know what concept I'll want to play.


----------



## Durlak (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the enworld's dice roller rolls low. That or we are very unlucky. I took the liberty to something nerdy and the median of all our rolls so far is 5 and the mean 6.818 which is very low. I suggest we roll on invisible castle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, really nerdy stuff. However I find myself hardly surprised.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 1, 2010)

I hardly think the number of rolls we've made so far represents a statistically valid sample size.  Personally I plan to continue using the ENW roller simply because it's so much easier.  

But if you think ENW is cursed and IC isn't, go for it.  (assuming VV agrees anyway )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey, you are the ones that started using that, I said nothing about the subject. Use which ever you want.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 2, 2010)

I realize you really hadn't said much either way, I meant that I was assuming that you didn't really care which roller we used and that if you had a strong preference one way or the other you'd make it clear.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 2, 2010)

That's good you have no preference.  I intend to use Invis Castle whenever possible. 

It makes for cleaner posts and you can label them easier.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2010)

VV; I think you have Kaedyn's Defenses switched with someone else's.  He should have the AC of 24-22.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2010)

Rats! sorry! Conveniently edited.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION];
Does that radiant damage apply if they do an AoO as well?

Seeing as I cannot reach a Burning Skeleton without provoking one I don't think I will risk it.  You asked me to fall back and I did, so now I cannot shift to reach the Burning Skeleton.  I would like to comply, but I don't think I can this round, unless I am missing something.

We apparently enjoy attacking separate targets as individuals.  I recommended that we concentrate our attacks to eliminate them one by one, just like last time, but apparently no one agrees as we have 6 wounded skeletons and none dead yet.  We have done enough damage to kill 1-2 already but haven't dropped one yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2010)

I love when players go bananas and attack whatever I put in front of them. It's good to see the bad guys winning for once. =)


----------



## Velmont (Nov 4, 2010)

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]: Yes, the radiant damage will go even if they do an AoO. Also, I would asks you, if you decide to wait next turn to attack the burning skeleton (which would be fine too), to not mark the scimitar skeleton. I want them on me. If I can have the four on me would be great, but I think I will be fine at handling three of them.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Most likely I will try to kill S4 so I can shift clear to attack a burning one next round then.  I am waiting to see if the others before Kaedyn drop him first.  Since I am still on fire, I might run into HP problems if they get lucky and hit me with AoOs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Can we have Asterion's NPC update while we wait for Taran and Lochlan to post.  Since Pyrex has already gone, I am last before the skeletons go again and I already said I want to see what the others do before my turn.

Thanks,
PM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

Certainly, I'll do it later today though.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright!  Battle's over because I say so, and in the end, there was no way to damaged enemies would defeat the group. 

So, Asterion and Lochlan's players are nowhere to be seen. If Pyrex returns, his character will be waiting on the ship. 
So I'll need two more players, one to play Asterion (if possible) and another new character. If no one wants to take Asterion, they can make another character anyways, or redesign Asterion (as long as he remians the Minotaur runepriest).
And, you all get a level up, and a new magical item of level 6 or lower.

Recruitment is officially started!


----------



## Insight (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to see this game is still going!  If I hadn't taken a leave of absence from EN World, maybe I would still be in it.

Keep it going, guys!


----------



## On Puget Sound (Feb 24, 2011)

Chizz picked up sandals of precise stepping (+2 to acrobatics, athletics and stealth), and the Wounded Beast ranger daily.  I can't find a link to the old Plots and Places thread where our characters are stored -  p&p seems to have vanished, and I don't see a thread in the Rogues' Gallery for this game.

EDIT: but the link in my sig still find it, so it's updated now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I have it somewhere here....

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/277457-voda-vosas-links-village.html


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2011)

Updates Cliff to Level 5.

But I was wondering if you would allow me to make an overhaul of Cliff. I've been playing on EnWorld two Longtooth Paladin, Cliff and Gloom. I first created Gloom during the first slow down of this adventure, expecting it to die, which never happen.

Gloom have been overhaul and now is a reckless strikish paladin. I would like the mechanic of Cliff emphasize on his wish to defend and protect (Str and Cha based Paladin, with Lay on Hand and more defender/leader powers).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course, go ahead and rebuild him with the new options. If anyone wishes to do that with their characters, feel also free.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey VV, you are recruiting again? Essentials draws me back in to more 4e. What races/classes are already in the group?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2011)

I actually don't have essentials...

Actual group>
Cliff Shifter paladin
Chizz Half orc rouge
Taran Elven druid
Kaedyn Human fighter

We also had Asterion, minotaur runepriest.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2011)

Cliff, the Protector is now updated.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> I actually don't have essentials...
> 
> ...




Would you allow a Warpriest Cleric (Leader, essential build), if I pm you all the needed rules? Is currently Lathander or Amaunator the sungod?


----------



## sappire07 (Feb 26, 2011)

still recruiting?


----------



## tiornys (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd be willing to pick up Asterion.  Runepriest looks very interesting.  Alternately, if Walking Dad's Warpriest is accepted, I think a ranged striker adds more to the group than a melee leader; I have a couple of Warlock ideas bouncing around.

t~


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

I updated Kaedyn's sheet.  I also posted in the RG thread so it should pop back up on the first 2 pages and be visible again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2011)

For a change, I think two leaders would be good. I'll allow the warpriest, and let you take Asterion, rebuilding him as you see fit. 
Also, Saphire, you can have the last spot!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 28, 2011)

So, I will have to retrofit the minotaur as a warpriest, right?

Reading the background...

Hm, the powers and built are very similar to one of my L4W character and the fluff about his great physical strength isn't that good for a non-strength based class...

Or did I misunderstood you and the rebuilding comment was directed at another player? I would be really interested in a human sun warpriest of Lathander/Amaunator.


----------



## sappire07 (Feb 28, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> For a change, I think two leaders would be good. I'll allow the warpriest, and let you take Asterion, rebuilding him as you see fit.
> Also, Saphire, you can have the last spot!




i will probably build my character later or tomorrow


----------



## tiornys (Feb 28, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Or did I misunderstood you and the rebuilding comment was directed at another player? I would be really interested in a human sun warpriest of Lathander/Amaunator.



I think he meant I could pick up Asterion, since I volunteered for that.  You should be good with your original idea, and I'll see about tweaking the Minotaur Runepriest.

t~


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I think he meant I could pick up Asterion, since I volunteered for that.  You should be good with your original idea, and I'll see about tweaking the Minotaur Runepriest.
> 
> t~




What he said


----------



## tiornys (Mar 1, 2011)

For vetting; once approved I'll post to the RG.

[sblock=Asterion, tweaked]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Asterion, level 5
Minotaur, Runepriest
Runic Artistry: Wrathful Hammer
Background: Minotaur - Silenced Beast (+2 to Insight)

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 19, Con 16, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8.


AC: 14 Fort: 16 Reflex: 14 Will: 16
HP: 48 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 12

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +7, Heal +9, Athletics +11, Insight +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +4, Arcana +2, Bluff +1, Diplomacy +1, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +5, History +2, Intimidate +1, Nature +6, Perception +6, Stealth +4, Streetwise +1, Thievery +4

FEATS
Level 1: Weapon Proficiency (Craghammer)
Level 2: Shield Proficiency: Heavy
Level 4: Weapon Expertise (Hammer)/Bludgeon Expertise

POWERS
Runepriest at-will 1: Word of Diminishment
Runepriest at-will 1: Word of Exchange
Runepriest encounter 1: Flames of Purity
Runepriest daily 1: Rune of the Undeniable Dawn
Runepriest utility 2: Shield of Sacrifice
Runepriest encounter 3: Word of the Blinding Shield
Runepriest daily 5: Rune of the Final Act

====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======[/sblock]Tweaked stats, changed an at-will power, added a level 5 daily (I should be level 5, yes?), and took Craghammer instead of Plate armor.  I really dislike having a -4 to mobility skills, but I can live with -2.  Should I keep his eq the same, enchantment-wise?  Should I add a L6 item (probably Gloves of the Forgemaster)?

Also, do we know which language he has?  Or his alignment?  His deity?

t~


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 1, 2011)

Rough draft. I'm not sure how do you handle items:

*Rodric the Bright*

[sblock=Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
level 5
Human, Warpriest
Versatile Expertise: Versatile Expertise (Heavy Blade)
Versatile Expertise: Versatile Expertise (Holy Symbol)
Background: Aglarond (Aglarond Benefit)
Deity: Amaunator
Alignment: Lawful Good


FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 15, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 19, Cha 10.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 13, Con 14, Dex 14, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 10.


AC: 24 Fort: 17 Reflex: 18 Will: 19
HP: 47 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 11

TRAINED SKILLS
Perception +12, Religion +6, Insight +11, Diplomacy +7, Heal +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana +1, Bluff +2, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2, History +1, Intimidate +2, Nature +6, Stealth +2, Streetwise +2, Thievery +2, Athletics +1

FEATS
Human: Human Perseverance
Level 1: Versatile Expertise
Level 2: Weapon Proficiency (Bastard sword)
Level 4: Scale Proficiency

[sblock=Class Features]
(I will not list features that give powers. The powers are listed below.)

*Sun Domain Features*
You gain a +2 bonus to death saving throws. While within 5 squares of you, your allies also gain this bonus.
In addition, when you use your healing word, you or an ally in the burst regains 2 hit points.

*Level 5 Sun Domain Feature*
When you use healing word, the target of the power gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier (2).

[/sblock]

POWERS
Channel Divinity: Smite Undead
Channel Divinity: Soothing Light
Cleric at-will: Blessing of Battle
Cleric at-will: Brand of the Sun
Cleric at-will: Sun's Glow
Cleric at-will: Lance of Faith
Cleric encounter 1: Sun Burst
Cleric daily 1: Moment of Glory
Cleric utility 2: Bless
Cleric encounter 3: Resurgent Sun
Domain Utility 4: Holy Cleansing
Cleric daily 5: Inspire Fervor

[sblock=Power details]
Basic attacks

Ranged (none)

Melee (Bastard Sword +1)
Melee, 1d20+8, 1d10+2 damage


*At-Will Powers

*Blessing of Battle: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 1d10+5 damage.
Effect: You or one ally within 5 squares of you gains resistance 2 to all damage until the end of your next turn.

Brand of the Sun: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 1d10+5 radiant damage.
Effect: You or one ally within 5 squares of you can make a saving throw.

Lance of Faith: standard, ranged 5,  +8 vs Reflex - 1d8+5 damage, and one ally you can see gains a +2 power bonus to his or her next attack roll against the target.

Sun's Glow: minor, melee 1
Target: One object or unoccupied square
Effect: The target sheds bright light that fills its space and squares within 4 squares of it. The light lasts for 1 hour, until you use this power again, or until you end the light as a free action.


*Encounter Powers*

CD - Smite Undead: standard, melee (can only target undead), +11 vs Will -  2d10+5 radiant damage, and you push the target 5 squares. The target is immobilized until the end of your next turn. 
Miss: Half damage.
Special: You can use only one channel divinity power per encounter.

CD - Soothing Light: standard, close burst 2
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a +2 power bonus.
Special: You can use only one channel divinity power per encounter.

Healing Word: minor, close burst 5
Target: You or one ally in the burst
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge and regain 1d6 additional hit points.
Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round.

Sun Burst: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 1d10+5 radiant damage.
Effect: You and each ally within 5 squares of you gain 5 temporary hit points and can make a saving throw.

Resurgent Sun: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 2d10+5 radiant damage.
Effect: You or one ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.


*Daily Powers*

Moment of Glory: standard, close blast 5, +8 vs Will
You push the target 3 squares and knock it prone.
Effect: You and each ally in the blast gain resist 5 to all damage until t he end of your next turn.
Sustain Minor: The effect persists.

Bless: minor, close burst 20
Target: You and each ally in the burst
Effect: Each target gains a +1 power bonus to attack rolls until the end of the encounter.

Holy Cleansing: minor, close burst 5
Target: You or one ally in the burst
Effect: The target makes a saving throw with a +5 power bonus against each effect on him or her that a save can end. In addition, if the target suffers from a disease, he or she can spend a healing surge to improve the disease by 2 stages. The target regains no hit points for spending the healing surge. If the target is subject to a petrifying effect, that effect ends but the target loses any remaining healing surges.

Inspire Fervor: standard, melee, +11 vs AC - 2d10+5 radiant damage
Miss: Half damage.
Effect: Each ally within 2 squares of you can shift up to 2 squares as a free action. Any ally who ends this shift adjacent to the target can make a melee basic attack against it as a free action.

[/sblock]

ITEMS
Imposter's Drakescale Armor +2, Healer's Brooch +1, Astral symbol of Life +1, Heavy Shield, Sunblade Bastard sword +1[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Rodric the Bright hasn't got his nickname for his mental powers. Not  really dumb, just trusting his intuition and faith more than intellect,  he is a true warrior for the light of Amaunator.
A prophcy forced him to the island, he now explores it by himself, after his vessel and other travelers crashed here.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

I forgot my 6th level magic item.  Took Iron Armbands of Power from the Adv Vault. +2 Damage with Melee Weapons.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 1, 2011)

```
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Binwin Bronzebottom, level 1
Dwarf, Paladin
Build: Avenging Paladin

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 20, Con 12, Dex 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 11.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 10, Dex 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 11.


AC: 19 Fort: 16 Reflex: 13 Will: 13
HP: 27 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +4, Intimidate +5, Heal +7, Diplomacy +5

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -2, Arcana -1, Bluff, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance +1, History -1, Insight +2, Nature +2, Perception +2, Stealth -2, Streetwise, Thievery -2, Athletics +3

FEATS
Level 1: Dwarven Weapon Training

POWERS
Lay on Hands: Lay on Hands
Paladin at-will 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Holy Strike
Paladin encounter 1: Radiant Smite
Paladin daily 1: Paladin's Judgment

ITEMS
Flesh Seeker Waraxe +1, Scale Armor, Heavy Shield, Adventurer's Kit, Scale Armor of Exploits +1, Battle Standard of Might (heroic tier)
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
```



background once numbers are approved


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2011)

Is the built alright?

Backround:

Rodric the Bright hasn't got his nickname for his mental powers. Not really dumb, just trusting his intuition and faith more than intellect, he is a true warrior for the light of Amaunator.

More background once you, VV, say how you want to introduce the new characters


----------



## Velmont (Mar 2, 2011)

[MENTION=92841]sappire07[/MENTION]: 

1) A few comments... blue is hard to read (that's just cosmetic)

2) We are at level 5, bot 1, so there is still wotk to do on it.

3) As the player of Cliff, your Binwin Bronzebottom is pretty close in mechanic from my character, as we are both Paladin mainly oriented on Strength, using Lay on Hand, with a one handed weapon and shield... you would be filling exactly the same role as Cliff and that wouldn't add to the group. We also have two defender including Kaedyn. If VV is ok with your character, fine, but I would encourage you to fill a spot that would be more useful, like a striker (Ardent vow Paladin using 2 handed weapon, like Gloom do nice striker if you want to keep your Paladin).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with Cliff. Although I encourage players to play what they want, you have just built an almost exact replica of our shifter Paladin. His suggestion to tweak it an remain "Paladinious" is good, or you can make another thing, it's up to you. Oh, and yes, avoid the blue!


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 3, 2011)

Velmont said:


> [MENTION=92841]sappire07[/MENTION]:
> 
> 1) A few comments... blue is hard to read (that's just cosmetic)
> 
> ...




kk. i will modify it when i get the chance tomorrow.

yes i will avoid the blue


----------



## tiornys (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm just looking for answers to these critical questions: should I keep Asterion's eq the same, enchantment-wise (I would be changing plate mail to scale, and warhammers to craghammers)?  Should I add a level 6 item (probably Gloves of the Forgemaster)?

Once I have those, I'll finalize and post to the RG.

Also, some less critical questions that I'd like to know for continuity: do we know which languages Asterion knew?  What his alignment was (I assume good but possibly LG)?  What his deity is?

t~


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry, missed those: 
Repick his equipment if you like, but remember that his armor and weapon are his mentor's, and he found them years after his mentor Boulder was assassinated by Kumar the evil half orc pirate captain. You can move in the IC thread and find those posts if you'll like.  You add the 6 level item to the equipment he currently has.
I'll say something good. Your choice, as long as his personality remains the same.
Pick a language you want. 
I don't think he had chosen a deity, but it'll be related to sea or forging.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2011)

Re-posting this.



Walking Dad said:


> Is the built alright?
> 
> Backround:
> 
> ...




All At-will and encounter powers are pre-chosen, so I cannot change them anyway.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't actually know, cuz I don't have those rule sets. I should be able to se what the class features, powers and feats do first, so please add the descriptions to your sheet, and it should be good to go.

As for the introduction, you could be wandering the island by yourself, after you vessel and your companions crashed here. We could introduce the other new character like that, making a shared background, if both are holy characters.

Alternatively, you could be one of the slaves from the ship.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you still recruiting for this or is the thread title old? If you're already full up, I'll keep looking around.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 4, 2011)

Reading through the IC thread now.  I should have a finalized build posted by early tomorrow (erm, today?).

t~

edit: Detailed Asterion is up.  I decided to go with Plate Armor over a heavy shield, as I felt that was more important to his back story.  Tweaked some stats as a consequence (no need to prep for Scale Spec).


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2011)

VV, please check my post here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5480414-post299.html

My character at work


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 4, 2011)

I can take another one AW, go ahead! All the links are in the first post.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 8, 2011)

So, we're waiting on airwalkrr and sappire07?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

Voda Vosa, can you put the "







*OOC:*


" back into the title of the thread please?  It eliminates confusion when I get the notifications in email.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> So, we're waiting on airwalkrr and sappire07?




And on VV feedback on Walking Dad character.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Binwin Bronzebottom, level 5
Dwarf, Paladin
Build: Ardent Paladin

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 21, Con 13, Dex 10, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 11, Dex 10, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8.


AC: 21 Fort: 18 Reflex: 13 Will: 15
HP: 52 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 13

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +7, Intimidate +6, Heal +9, Diplomacy +6, Endurance +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics, Arcana +2, Bluff +1, Dungeoneering +6, History +2, Insight +4, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth, Streetwise +1, Thievery, Athletics +5

FEATS
Level 1: Dwarven Weapon Training
Level 2: Mercy's Reward
Level 4: Student of Battle

POWERS
Lay on Hands: Ardent Vow
Paladin at-will 1: Ardent Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin encounter 1: Divine Pursuit
Paladin daily 1: Blood of the Mighty
Paladin utility 2: Bless Weapon
Paladin encounter 3: Staggering Smite
Paladin daily 5: Martyr's Retribution

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Battle Standard of Might (heroic tier), Stoneborn Plate Armor +1, Avalanche Hammer Mordenkrad +1
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======








Binwin Bronzebottom came from the earth and one day he will return to the earth. He just plans to return with overflowing armfuls of coin, jewels and gold trinkets swathed in the blood of his enemies. Binwin is a single minded dwarf and has no time to stop and think before running head-first towards his goals (which is usually either treasure, or the death of the person standing between him and his treasure). Binwin's motto is "Why hire a rogue? I'll find the trap when I step on it." His other motto is "There'll be plenty of time to ask questions later."  Because of this, accompanying players should expect a lot of downtime to be spent removing Binwin from spikes, pits, and scary metal clampy things.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> VV, please check my post here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5480414-post299.html
> 
> My character at work






sappire07 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> ...




Th character are good to go! I imagine the current cast would have loved to have someone with smite undead in the last battle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2011)

Fine, I will put him in the RG then and subscribe to the IC thread


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2011)

[MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION] are you submitting something then? Otherwise, we'll get the IC thread moving on. 

VV


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 14, 2011)

Nah, I think I have enough on my plate right now. Have fun with this one.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok my friends, head to the new IC thread. Chapter 3: The Prison of Horrors has began!
A Paid trip to Spellhold: Chapter 3, the Prison of Horrors


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey VV, I can bow out if you want to keep the group at 6. 

But I am assuming you left Kaedyn off the new IC thread as an oversight.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

F#ck! I missed him! Sorry! No, please don't bow out, you are a serious player! No wanna miss ye buddy!

Edited the IC thread to correct my dumbness.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Mar 15, 2011)

in and subscribed to the new thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

I posted in the new IC thread.

Since we were not so active, I did not post this message here on Friday:


perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hey all, the earthquake hit east of Tokyo where I work. I was in a Skyscraper at the time and it was NOT fun.   So my schedule is going to FUBAR'd.




However, I am doing fine and have still been able to post everyday in other  games.  Tokyo still has worries about aftershocks, but the little  tremors are no longer so frequent (no longer every hour).  I only remember a few yesterday, but  we are on alert for a significant quake by Thursday or Friday.  With  the settling down of the aftershocks, the probability is decreasing  though.

Public transportation and power shortages are not likely to improve in  the near term (I am suppose to have a scheduled blackout in my area from  18:30-22:30 daily, but it got canceled yesterday) and I am working from  home again today and tomorrow.

The biggest worry now is the nuclear reactor meltdowns and things are  still pretty uncertain.  I am pretty far away from there, but we have  been told to stay inside in the event of a meltdown to avoid potential  radiation contamination anyway.  The news on CNN is pretty much all  that's available to us here as well, so some of you know as much as I do  on that situation.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooof, glad you made it through the quake ok, perrinmiller.

I will be away from home until Saturday, and my access to internet will be uncertain.  I'll try to at least find an internet cafe or somesuch to check in once a day, but if I'm not responding, feel free to NPC me to keep things moving.

t~


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Always glad to see a post from you, perrinmiller.

Stay save.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

My best wishes to you and the guys in Japan buddy, I've seen the news, and it is really terrible. Although I'd think that if that same thing would have happened in other place, with the same population density, the disaster would have been much worse, I think Japan is sort of prepared for those things better than any other country.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

They build things to resist the quakes, but that is not what go them this time.  That tsunami is what did it.  The damage at the reactors and all the people dead are from that. The earthquake itself and all these freakin' aftershocks are just frightening for those of use in Tokyo.  I tried to go to the office today, three tremors in the first half hour I was there. First one while on the phone to my boss in Singapore.  I am working from home the rest of the week.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey All,

I have had enough.  I have plane tickets to leave Tokyo in the morning  and I am taking my family (even my in-laws) stateside.  I will likely be  back on-line in about 2-3 days, once I arrive, what else am I going to  do with myself.

Wish me luck and I hope to return soon.   

PM


----------



## Durlak (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Luck P, I hope you stay safe.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck and Godspeed!


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 18, 2011)

where you flying into?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2011)

I am back on-line, see this post.  I hope to catch up tonight or tomorrow during the weekend slow down.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome news, glad you and your family are safe!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Great news Perrin, glad you are all fine!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 21, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 24, 2011)

Since Charwoman Gene's game fell through I might be able to take this one on. Still think you might be able to add one more VV or is the roster pretty full (it looks like it)?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 24, 2011)

[sblock=Airwalkrr]
Yes, I can add another guy. Though your background would be limited. You are going to be party of a mercenary group, the lone survivor of the Horrors of the Prison. That said, make your character with the same rules as the others, and the sooner the better, as I don't want to delay your encounter with the group.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 25, 2011)

I will get to work on a tiefling warlock, but this is the last post I saw regarding equipment. What should I do now that everyone is level 5?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2011)

Look at the levels of magical items they have, and use that. =)


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 25, 2011)

I am incredibly new to this 4e stuff and only have a couple books. I don't have the vaguest clue from where some of that equipment comes so I don't know the levels. I would guess they have one level 1, one level 2, one level 3, one level 4, and one level 5, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2011)

airwalkrr said:


> I am incredibly new to this 4e stuff and only have a couple books. I don't have the vaguest clue from where some of that equipment comes so I don't know the levels. I would guess they have one level 1, one level 2, one level 3, one level 4, and one level 5, but that's just a guess.



I used the standard equipment rule for characters above first level (DMG1 p 143).
Level +1 item, level item, level -1 item, level -1 gold.

In this specific case:
Level 6, 5, 4 items and 840 gp.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay then, I should have it done by Monday. Have a ton of stuff to do this weekend. I basically just need to pick items and get it formatted for EN World. My character is be a tiefling warlock named Anguish. He is a fey pact warlock with bluff, intimidate, arcana, and streetwise as trained skills. They should complement the party well and he'll add some nice striker damage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2011)

Cool, monday it is then.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 28, 2011)

Born Melech Farthos, Anguish changed his name when the nightmares began at around age 12. He has seen horrific things in his dreams and they bear witness in his countenance. He is dour, downtrodden, and a pessimist. He loathes his fiendish nature and has come to see it as the source of all his woe. Occasionally this weakness of spirit causes him to lash out at those around him with wrath and violence. Although he has a natural way with words, he is more prone to use them deceptively or harshly. It isn't that he is incapable of communicating more gently, he is simply ill-disposed to it as a matter or personality. Despite this he has a nobler and selfless side that wishes to prevent the kind of terrible atrocities he sees in his nightmares from ever falling upon others. He sees Ilmater as his patron not out of some sense of divine duty, but a strange sense of kinship for the suffering god. He, too, knows what it means to suffer and seeks to take the suffering of others as his own. His color is *Red*.

Anguish (aka Melech Farthos)
Warlock Tiefling Level 1
*Height:* 5' 9"
*Weight:* 191 lbs.
*Alignment:* Good
*Deity:* Ilmater
*Size:* Medium
*Speed:* 6
*Vision:* Low-light
*Languages:* Common, Chondathan
*Hit Points:* 43 *Bloodied:* 21
*Healing Surges:* 6 *Surge Value:* 10
*Str* 8 (+1), *Con* 11 (+2), *Dex* 10 (+2), *Int* 17 (+5), *Wis* 10 (+2), *Cha* 21 (+7)
*Initiative:* +2
*AC* 18, *Fort* 12 *Ref* 16 *Will* 18
*Racial Traits:* +2 Bluff and Stealth*, Bloodhunt, Fire Resistance (resist fire 7), Infernal Wrath 
*already calculated
*Background:* Tiefling Infernal Nightmares (+2 Bluff)*
*already calculated
*Warlock Class Features:* Armor Proficiency (Cloth, leather), Weapon Proficiencies (Simple melee, simple ranged), +1 Reflex*, +1 Will*, Eldritch Blast, Fey Pact, Misty Step, Prime Shot, Shadow Walk, Warlock's Curse
*already calculated
*Skills:* Acrobatics +2, Arcana +10*, Athletics +1, Bluff +16*, Diplomacy +7, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +2, Heal +2, History +5, Insight +2, Intimidate +12*, Nature +5, Perception +2, Religion +5, Stealth +4, Streetwise +12*, Thievery +2
*trained skill
*Feats:* Ferocious Rebuke, Hellfire Blood, Improved Misty Step
*Equipment:* bloodcut leather +1, magic rod +2, ironskin belt, pact dagger +1, 4 potions of healing, backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), hempen rope (50 ft), sunrods (2), waterskin, 25 gp
*Attacks:* Anguish has a +9 to attack with most warlock powers when using his magic rod +2. He has a +8 to attack with most warlock powers when using his pact dagger +1. Anguish generally has both in hand when expecting danger.
[sblock=At-Will Powers][sblock=Eldritch Blast]*Eldritch Blast* Warlock Attack 1
_You fire a bolt of dark, crackling eldritch energy at your foe._
*At-Will * Arcane, Implement*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 1d10 + Charisma modifier damage.
Increase damage to 2d10 + Charisma at 21st level.
*Special:* Anguish uses Charisma to attack with this power.
This power counts as a ranged basic attack. When a power allows you to make a ranged basic attack, you can use this power.[/sblock][sblock=Eyebite]*Eyebite* Warlock (Fey) Attack 1
_You glare at your enemy, and your eyes briefly gleam with brilliant colors. Your foe reels under your mental assault, and you vanish from his sight._
*At-Will * Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Will
*Hit:* 1d6 + Charisma modifier psychic damage, and you are invisible to the target until the start of your next turn.
Increase damage to 2d6 + Charisma modifier at 21st level.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Encounter Powers][sblock=Infernal Wrath]*Infernal Wrath* Tiefling Racial Power
_You call upon the hellfire burning in your soul to punish your enemy._
*Encounter * Fire*
*Free Action - Close* burst 10
*Trigger:* An enemy within 10 squares of you hits you
*Target:* The triggering enemy in burst
*Effect:* The target takes 1d6 + Intelligence or Charisma modifier fire damage.
*Level 11:* 2d6 + Intelligence or Charisma modifier fire damage.
*Level 21:* 3d6 + Intelligence or Charisma modifier fire damage.
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][sblock=Witchfire]*Witchfire* Warlock (Fey) Attack 1
_From the mystic energy of the Feywild, you draw a brilliant white flame and set it in your enemy's mind and body. Rivulets of argent fire stream up into the air from his eyes, mouth, and hands; agony disrupts his very thoughts._
*Encounter * Arcane, Fire, Implement*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Reflex
*Hit:* 2d6 + Charisma modifier fire damage, and the target takes a -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.
*Fey Pact:* The penalty to attack rolls is equal to 2 + your Intelligence modifier.
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][sblock=Ethereal Stride]*Ethereal Stride* Warlock (Star) Utility 2
_You shift your body out of phase with the world for an instant, teleporting a short distance. When you reappear, you are still somewhat out of phase and difficult to harm or hinder for a short time._
*Encounter * Arcane, Teleportation*
*Move Action - Personal*
*Effect:* You can teleport 3 squares, and you gain a +2 power bonus to all defenses until the end of your next turn.[/sblock][sblock=Otherwind Stride]*Otherwind Stride* Warlock (Fey) Attack 3
_You call up an unseen maelstrom of fey power that lashes nearby creatures . . . and you step into the vortex and emerge somewhere a short distance away._
*Encounter * Arcane, Implement, Teleportation*
*Standard Action - Close* burst 1
*Target:* Each creature in burst
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* 1d8 + Charisma modifier damage, and the target is immobilized until the end of your next turn.
*Effect:* You teleport 5 squares.
*Fey Pact:* You teleport a number of squares equal to 5 + your Intelligence modifier.[/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Daily Powers][sblock=Dread Star]*Dread Star* Warlock (Star) Attack 1
_You create a fist-sized orb of painful blue-white radiance that whirls around your enemy, searing him. Fierce rays shoot from it like jabbing daggers of light, fencing him in where he stands._
*Daily * Arcane, Fear, Implement, Radiant*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Will
*Hit:* 3d6 + Charisma modifier radiant damage, and the target
is immobilized until the end of your next turn.
*Effect:* The target takes a -2 penalty to Will defense (save ends).
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][sblock=Crown of Madness]*Crown of Madness* Warlock (Fey) Attack 5
_You cause an illusory, twisted crown to appear around the target's head. Under its psychic assault, your enemy loses the ability to distinguish friend from foe._
*Daily * Arcane, Charm, Implement, Psychic*
*Standard Action - Ranged* 10
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* Charisma vs. Will
*Hit:* 2d6 + Charisma modifier psychic damage.
*Miss:* Half damage.
*Sustain Minor:* The target makes a melee basic attack against one of its adjacent allies of your choice (save ends).
*Hellfire Blood:* +1 to attack and damage with this power.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Apr 1, 2011)

VV, I think we're waiting for the results of some skill checks and the possible introduction of airwalkerr's character.

t~


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, I'll be posting on monday, I'm sick right now, sorry for not telling you before.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

Get well bud.  Stop kissin' frogs and gettin' their germs. 

And if anyone is French, no offense, I meant the little critters.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 5, 2011)

haha... racism...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok, so, Ariwalkr, your character has been introduced. You are with 1 hp currently. 
I'll give you some background information later today


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 6, 2011)

1 hp and how many healing surges?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2011)

Half. Information about your background is as follows:

[sblock=For airwalkrr only]
After falling in the Sword for hires category in search for some gold, you enjoyed some easy jobs, until a particular individual came to the mercenary establishment office searching for as many mercenaries as he could get. The pay promised to be ransom, and you got some in advance, which incentives you to take the job. 

This man, named Alkante, was the messenger of one powerful mage, who wished to secure an ancient artefact from the lone forgotten prison of Spellhold. He had arranged a ship to sail from Baldur's gate with all of you, himself and his colleagues and apprentices, all of them wizards of sorts. 

Days after your caravan reaches the docks of Baldur's Gate, and the ship is already there. Your captain orders you all to board. You notice this powerful mage standing at the top of the higher deck. His sheer presence pushes your nerves to the edge.

During the trip you never see him again, although you sort of feel him, somewhere in the ship. 

As the ship touches land in Spellhold many days after, you and the mercenaries lead the way into the prison, that looms over the entire island. The first encounters are against all sort of undead creatures, skeletons mostly, but spectres and shadows also lurk this long abandoned place. The puzzling wizard moves in the rear, surrounded by other mages, they assist you with their spells as the battle unfolds in your favour. 

For what you can make out, the wizards discuss about a lich, or several liches, since this was an arcane users prison, the presence of undeads points out in that direction. As the wizards argue in the spacious room you are in, the undead attack, surprisingly, being teleported right amidst the company. In the chaos of the battle, many of your comrades are slain, if not all. You are one of the only left, and the wizards have also lost many off their ranks, several apprentices are dead, along with their masters. 
As you blast one spectre, a sneaky skeleton surprises you from behind, sliding his rusted sword from your back. You see the point coming out through your abdomen, covered in your blood, and then you fall unconsious. 
For some miracle, you were considered dead, but your connection with the feywild granted you a second chance. You are awaken by footsteps coming in your direction.
[/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 7, 2011)

its a good thing you left japan Perrinmiller. did you hear about this latest 7.1 earthquake?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, we look at the news all time. 
We still have family there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

Tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of   town from being away from home already), driving 18 hours to attend my   brother's wedding.  I will be a tad scarce during the weekend until   returning on Tuesday.


----------



## tiornys (Apr 14, 2011)

No worries perrinmiller, VV's going to be away longer than you are.  For those who missed it, he's basically without internet for the rest of the month.  Link.


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 16, 2011)

tiornys said:


> No worries perrinmiller, VV's going to be away longer than you are.  For those who missed it, he's basically without internet for the rest of the month.  Link.




good thing you posted that. i would have missed it otherwise.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 17, 2011)

You weren't the only one. I missed it myself. I rarely actually visit the Talking the Talk page. I just check on my subscribed threads most of the time and post to those that have recent activity.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I don't have time to go cruising around for those kind of posts/threads.  Better to post communications like that in the OOC threads, that's what they are for.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 20, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Yeah, I don't have time to go cruising around for those kind of posts/threads.  Better to post communications like that in the OOC threads, that's what they are for.



I plan to include it in his RG post. But it is interesting reading and fun to write for the time being.


----------



## jbear (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, just saw the other thread ... I'm assuming that at page 25 already recruitment is closed?


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2011)

The game is on hold for the moment, the DM being unavailable as he is in a place where internet is rare. We are already 8 players, so I can't tell if that`s VV limit or not.


----------



## Durlak (May 18, 2011)

Voda just told me he was too swamped with work to post. He'll be back as soon he can get a break.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2011)

Ok, posted in the IC thread. I'm terribly sorry for the humongous delay! I take full responsibility; got f*cking swarmed by work. Hope you guys are still around!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2011)

Alright dumb question.  Is Kaedyn going to get to act this round or is he fleeing like a little girl?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2011)

It's just a push effect, you'll get to act on your turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 1, 2011)

Do the skeletons appear to be minions?  As in, did Anguish land a hit on the skeleton he attacked, and if so, did that skeleton get destroyed?

t~


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2011)

Letting you know, they are not at any extent, minions. They have like 50 hp.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2011)

Velmont said:


> Your post tells you attack S@, and on my keybord,  @ is SHIFT-2, so I guessed it was a typo and you meant S2. Also, your  character is standing next to S2.
> Conclusion, it's your fault. I have read it, you are not clear.





perrinmiller said:


> Kaedyn swings his broadsword, "Die spawn of hell!"  As the skeleton falls in a heap, the fighter moves to flank the nearest skeleton.
> 
> *Standard Action:* At Will attack on *S@ S7*;Resolute Shield (1d20+11=21,  1d10+10=12); KIA




Hmmm, let's see.  No typo and the text clearly says he took the skeleton out and then moved. "S@ S7"  must have thrown you.  It is shorthand for Skeleton at S7.

I guess I need to be clearer, but figured there wasn't any ambiguity the first time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2011)

Well as I have now time to dedicate to the game again, after coming back from canada and getting internet and recuperating from my illness and catching up with the work I had piled for all those reasons. 

SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO

Roll call for the people that it's still interested. Of course I must apologize for this outrageous absence, I blame none but me.

Mentioning:

[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]
[MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION]
[MENTION=84773]Durlak[/MENTION]
[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION]
[MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION]
[MENTION=92841]sappire07[/MENTION]
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Great!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I want to play!!!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm still in.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 28, 2011)

I am also willing to get this game going again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 28, 2011)

That's awesome guys! We'll wait for [MENTION=92841]sappire07[/MENTION] a little bit (till tomorrow) and then I'll update.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey VV,

I thought the last battle was the final one, so I waited until it was over to spring this on you. 

My experimenting with 4ed is coming to an end. I just am not liking it and I need to focus on other things instead.  Thanks for letting me play with you guys.

Feel free to write Kaedyn out of the story however you wish and I will see you around on the boards. 

cheers,
PM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh well, thanks for p`laying with us, we are quite near to the end, but it's up to you man. Sad to see you go though. 
Take care!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 27, 2012)

Voda Vosa, thanks for taking me on the ride. It was fun while it lasted. But I have decided I just do not enjoy 4e enough to keep playing it. I hope the adventure ends well for everyone. I will see you around the boards.


----------



## thebabychambles (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't suppose this game is still running/has spaces for new players??


----------

